# ممكن احد مسيحي وبالاخص الاخت فادية ترد علي !!



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن تشرحولي نشيد الانشاد وما ذكر فيه ؟!! وتكتوبولي نصه ؟!!
وانا منتظرة تفسيراتكم :yahoo: :t33:


----------



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

7 قراء للموضوع ولا احد يجيب !!
ما شاء الله عليكم فهمتوني عدل


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

1 نَشِيدُ الأَنْشَادِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ: 2 لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ، لأَنَّ حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. 3 لِرَائِحَةِ أَدْهَانِكَ الطَّيِّبَةِ. اسْمُكَ دُهْنٌ مُهْرَاقٌ، لِذلِكَ أَحَبَّتْكَ الْعَذَارَى. 4 اُجْذُبْنِي وَرَاءَكَ فَنَجْرِيَ. أَدْخَلَنِي الْمَلِكُ إِلَى حِجَالِهِ. نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ بِكَ. نَذْكُرُ حُبَّكَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. بِالْحَقِّ يُحِبُّونَكَ. 5 أَنَا سَوْدَاءُ وَجَمِيلَةٌ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، كَخِيَامِ قِيدَارَ، كَشُقَقِ سُلَيْمَانَ. 

6 لاَ تَنْظُرْنَ إِلَيَّ لِكَوْنِي سَوْدَاءَ، لأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ قَدْ لَوَّحَتْنِي. بَنُو أُمِّي غَضِبُوا عَلَيَّ. جَعَلُونِي نَاطُورَةَ الْكُرُومِ. أَمَّا كَرْمِي فَلَمْ أَنْطُرْهُ. 7 أَخْبِرْنِي يَا مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي، أَيْنَ تَرْعَى، أَيْنَ تُرْبِضُ عِنْدَ الظَّهِيرَةِ. لِمَاذَا أَنَا أَكُونُ كَمُقَنَّعَةٍ عِنْدَ قُطْعَانِ أَصْحَابِكَ؟ 8 إِنْ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ، فَاخْرُجِي عَلَى آثَارِ الْغَنَمِ، وَارْعَيْ جِدَاءَكِ عِنْدَ مَسَاكِنِ الرُّعَاةِ. 9 لَقَدْ شَبَّهْتُكِ يَا حَبِيبَتِي بِفَرَسٍ فِي مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ. 10 مَا أَجْمَلَ خَدَّيْكِ بِسُمُوطٍ، وَعُنُقَكِ بِقَلاَئِدَ! 


11 نَصْنَعُ لَكِ سَلاَسِلَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مَعَ جُمَانٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 12 مَا دَامَ الْمَلِكُ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ أَفَاحَ نَارِدِينِي رَائِحَتَهُ. 13 صُرَّةُ الْمُرِّ حَبِيبِي لِي. بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيَّ يَبِيتُ. 14 طَاقَةُ فَاغِيَةٍ حَبِيبِي لِي فِي كُرُومِ عَيْنِ جَدْيٍ. 15 هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي، هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ. عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ. 


16 هَا أَنْتَ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبِي وَحُلْوٌ، وَسَرِيرُنَا أَخْضَرُ. 17 جَوَائِزُ بَيْتِنَا أَرْزٌ، وَرَوَافِدُنَا سَرْوٌ. 

1 أَنَا نَرْجِسُ شَارُونَ، سَوْسَنَةُ الأَوْدِيَةِ. 2 كَالسَّوْسَنَةِ بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ كَذلِكَ حَبِيبَتِي بَيْنَ الْبَنَاتِ. 3 كَالتُّفَّاحِ بَيْنَ شَجَرِ الْوَعْرِ كَذلِكَ حَبِيبِي بَيْنَ الْبَنِينَ. تَحْتَ ظِلِّهِ اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ، وَثَمَرَتُهُ حُلْوَةٌ لِحَلْقِي. 4 أَدْخَلَنِي إِلَى بَيْتِ الْخَمْرِ، وَعَلَمُهُ فَوْقِي مَحَبَّةٌ. 5 أَسْنِدُونِي بِأَقْرَاصِ الزَّبِيبِ. أَنْعِشُونِي بِالتُّفَّاحِ، فَإِنِّي مَرِيضَةٌ حُبًّا. 

6 شِمَالُهُ تَحْتَ رَأْسِي وَيَمِينُهُ تُعَانِقُنِي. 7 أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِالظِّبَاءِ وَبِأَيَائِلِ الْحُقُولِ، أَلاَّ تُيَقِّظْنَ وَلاَ تُنَبِّهْنَ الْحَبِيبَ حَتَّى يَشَاءَ. 8 صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي. هُوَذَا آتٍ طَافِرًا عَلَى الْجِبَالِ، قَافِزًا عَلَى التِّلاَلِ. 9 حَبِيبِي هُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِالظَّبْيِ أَوْ بِغُفْرِ الأَيَائِلِ. هُوَذَا وَاقِفٌ وَرَاءَ حَائِطِنَا، يَتَطَلَّعُ مِنَ الْكُوَى، يُوَصْوِصُ مِنَ الشَّبَابِيكِ. 10 أَجَابَ حَبِيبِي وَقَالَ لِي: «قُومِي يَا حَبِيبَتِي، يَا جَمِيلَتِي وَتَعَالَيْ. 


11 لأَنَّ الشِّتَاءَ قَدْ مَضَى، وَالْمَطَرَ مَرَّ وَزَالَ. 12 الزُّهُورُ ظَهَرَتْ فِي الأَرْضِ. بَلَغَ أَوَانُ الْقَضْبِ ، وَصَوْتُ الْيَمَامَةِ سُمِعَ فِي أَرْضِنَا. 13 التِّينَةُ أَخْرَجَتْ فِجَّهَا، وَقُعَالُ الْكُرُومِ تُفِيحُ رَائِحَتَهَا. قُومِي يَا حَبِيبَتِي، يَا جَمِيلَتِي وَتَعَالَيْ. 14 يَا حَمَامَتِي فِي مَحَاجِئِ الصَّخْرِ، فِي سِتْرِ الْمَعَاقِلِ، أَرِينِي وَجْهَكِ، أَسْمِعِينِي صَوْتَكِ، لأَنَّ صَوْتَكِ لَطِيفٌ وَوَجْهَكِ جَمِيلٌ. 15 خُذُوا لَنَا الثَّعَالِبَ، الثَّعَالِبَ الصِّغَارَ الْمُفْسِدَةَ الْكُرُومِ، لأَنَّ كُرُومَنَا قَدْ أَقْعَلَتْ. 


16 حَبِيبِي لِي وَأَنَا لَهُ. الرَّاعِي بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ. 17 إِلَى أَنْ يَفِيحَ النَّهَارُ وَتَنْهَزِمَ الظِّلاَلُ، ارْجعْ وَأَشْبِهْ يَا حَبِيبِي الظَّبْيَ أَوْ غُفْرَ الأَيَائِلِ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ الْمُشَعَّبَةِ. 

1 فِي اللَّيْلِ عَلَى فِرَاشِي طَلَبْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. 2 إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، فِي الأَسْوَاقِ وَفِي الشَّوَارِعِ، أَطْلُبُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. 3 وَجَدَنِي الْحَرَسُ الطَّائِفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، فَقُلْتُ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي؟» 4 فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي، فَأَمْسَكْتُهُ وَلَمْ أَرْخِهِ، حَتَّى أَدْخَلْتُهُ بَيْتَ أُمِّي وَحُجْرَةَ مَنْ حَبِلَتْ بِي. 5 أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِالظِّبَاءِ وَبِأَيَائِلِ الْحَقْلِ، أَلاَّ تُيَقِّظْنَ وَلاَ تُنَبِّهْنَ الْحَبِيبَ حَتَّى يَشَاءَ. 

6 مَنْ هذِهِ الطَّالِعَةُ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ كَأَعْمِدَةٍ مِنْ دُخَانٍ، مُعَطَّرَةً بِالْمُرِّ وَاللُّبَانِ وَبِكُلِّ أَذِرَّةِ التَّاجِرِ؟ 7 هُوَذَا تَخْتُ سُلَيْمَانَ حَوْلَهُ سِتُّونَ جَبَّارًا مِنْ جَبَابِرَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 8 كُلُّهُمْ قَابِضُونَ سُيُوفًا وَمُتَعَلِّمُونَ الْحَرْبَ. كُلُّ رَجُل سَيْفُهُ عَلَى فَخْذِهِ مِنْ هَوْلِ اللَّيْلِ. 9 اَلْمَلِكُ سُلَيْمَانُ عَمِلَ لِنَفْسِهِ تَخْتًا مِنْ خَشَبِ لُبْنَانَ. 10 عَمِلَ أَعْمِدَتَهُ فِضَّةً، وَرَوَافِدَهُ ذَهَبًا، وَمَقْعَدَهُ أُرْجُوانًا، وَوَسَطَهُ مَرْصُوفًا مَحَبَّةً مِنْ بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 


11 اُخْرُجْنَ يَا بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَانْظُرْنَ الْمَلِكَ سُلَيْمَانَ بِالتَّاجِ الَّذِي تَوَّجَتْهُ بِهِ أُمُّهُ فِي يَوْمِ عُرْسِهِ، وَفِي يَوْمِ فَرَحِ قَلْبِهِ. 


1 هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي، هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ! عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ مِنْ تَحْتِ نَقَابِكِ. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ مِعْزٍ رَابِضٍ عَلَى جَبَلِ جِلْعَادَ. 2 أَسْنَانُكِ كَقَطِيعِ الْجَزَائِزِ الصَّادِرَةِ مِنَ الْغَسْلِ، اللَّوَاتِي كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مُتْئِمٌ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِنَّ عَقِيمٌ. 3 شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ الْقِرْمِزِ، وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ كَفِلْقَةِ رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ. 4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ عُلِّقَ عَلَيْهِ، كُلُّهَا أَتْرَاسُ الْجَبَابِرَةِ. 5 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ، تَوْأَمَيْنِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ. 

6 إِلَى أَنْ يَفِيحَ النَّهَارُ وَتَنْهَزِمَ الظِّلاَلُ، أَذْهَبُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْمُرِّ وَإِلَى تَلِّ اللُّبَانِ. 7 كُلُّكِ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي لَيْسَ فِيكِ عَيْبَةٌ. 8 هَلُمِّي مَعِي مِنْ لُبْنَانَ يَا عَرُوسُ، مَعِي مِنْ لُبْنَانَ! انْظُرِي مِنْ رَأْسِ أَمَانَةَ، مِنْ رَأْسِ شَنِيرَ وَحَرْمُونَ، مِنْ خُدُورِ الأُسُودِ، مِنْ جِبَالِ النُّمُورِ. 9 قَدْ سَبَيْتِ قَلْبِي يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ. قَدْ سَبَيْتِ قَلْبِي بِإِحْدَى عَيْنَيْكِ، بِقَلاَدَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ عُنُقِكِ. 10 مَا أَحْسَنَ حُبَّكِ يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ! كَمْ مَحَبَّتُكِ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ! وَكَمْ رَائِحَةُ أَدْهَانِكِ أَطْيَبُ مِنْ كُلِّ الأَطْيَابِ! 


11 شَفَتَاكِ يَا عَرُوسُ تَقْطُرَانِ شَهْدًا. تَحْتَ لِسَانِكِ عَسَلٌ وَلَبَنٌ، وَرَائِحَةُ ثِيَابِكِ كَرَائِحَةِ لُبْنَانَ. 12 أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ جَنَّةٌ مُغْلَقَةٌ، عَيْنٌ مُقْفَلَةٌ، يَنْبُوعٌ مَخْتُومٌ. 13 أَغْرَاسُكِ فِرْدَوْسُ رُمَّانٍ مَعَ أَثْمَارٍ نَفِيسَةٍ، فَاغِيَةٍ وَنَارِدِينٍ. 14 نَارِدِينٍ وَكُرْكُمٍ. قَصَبِ الذَّرِيرَةِ وَقِرْفَةٍ، مَعَ كُلِّ عُودِ اللُّبَانِ. مُرٌّ وَعُودٌ مَعَ كُلِّ أَنْفَسِ الأَطْيَابِ. 15 يَنْبُوعُ جَنَّاتٍ، بِئْرُ مِيَاهٍ حَيَّةٍ، وَسُيُولٌ مِنْ لُبْنَانَ. 


16 اِسْتَيْقِظِي يَا رِيحَ الشَّمَالِ، وَتَعَالَيْ يَا رِيحَ الْجَنُوبِ! هَبِّي عَلَى جَنَّتِي فَتَقْطُرَ أَطْيَابُهَا. لِيَأْتِ حَبِيبِي إِلَى جَنَّتِهِ وَيَأْكُلْ ثَمَرَهُ النَّفِيسَ. 

1 قَدْ دَخَلْتُ جَنَّتِي يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ. قَطَفْتُ مُرِّي مَعَ طِيبِي. أَكَلْتُ شَهْدِي مَعَ عَسَلِي. شَرِبْتُ خَمْرِي مَعَ لَبَنِي.كُلُوا أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ. اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. 2 أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ. صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي قَارِعًا: «اِفْتَحِي لِي يَا أُخْتِي، يَا حَبِيبَتِي، يَا حَمَامَتِي، يَا كَامِلَتِي! لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ، وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نُدَى اللَّيْلِ». 3 قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي، فَكَيْفَ أَلْبَسُهُ؟ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ، فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟ 4 حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكَوَّةِ، فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي. 5 قُمْتُ لأَفْتَحَ لِحَبِيبِي وَيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرًّا، وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ. 

6 فَتَحْتُ لِحَبِيبِي، لكِنَّ حَبِيبِي تَحَوَّلَ وَعَبَرَ. نَفْسِي خَرَجَتْ عِنْدَمَا أَدْبَرَ. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي. 7 وَجَدَنِي الْحَرَسُ الطَّائِفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. ضَرَبُونِي. جَرَحُونِي. حَفَظَةُ الأَسْوَارِ رَفَعُوا إِزَارِي عَنِّي. 8 أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِنْ وَجَدْتُنَّ حَبِيبِي أَنْ تُخْبِرْنَهُ بِأَنِّي مَرِيضَةٌ حُبًّا. 9 مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ! مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ حَتَّى تُحَلِّفِينَا هكَذَا! 10 حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. 


11 رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. 12 عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ، جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. 13 خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سُوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرًّا مَائِعًا. 14 يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. 15 سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ، مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. 


16 حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هذَا حَبِيبِي، وَهذَا خَلِيلِي، يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 

1 أَيْنَ ذَهَبَ حَبِيبُكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ؟ أَيْنَ تَوَجَّهَ حَبِيبُكِ فَنَطْلُبَهُ مَعَكِ؟ 2 حَبِيبِي نَزَلَ إِلَى جَنَّتِهِ، إِلَى خَمَائِلِ الطِّيبِ، لِيَرْعَى فِي الْجَنَّاتِ، وَيَجْمَعَ السَّوْسَنَ. 3 أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي وَحَبِيبِي لِي. الرَّاعِي بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ. 4 أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي كَتِرْصَةَ، حَسَنَةٌ كَأُورُشَلِيمَ، مُرْهِبَةٌ كَجَيْشٍ بِأَلْوِيَةٍ. 5 حَوِّلِي عَنِّي عَيْنَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُمَا قَدْ غَلَبَتَانِي. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ الْمَعْزِ الرَّابِضِ فِي جِلْعَادَ. 

6 أَسْنَانُكِ كَقَطِيعِ نِعَاجٍ صَادِرةٍ مِنَ الْغَسْلِ، اللَّوَاتِي كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مُتْئِمٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا عَقِيمٌ. 7 كَفِلْقَةِ رُمَّانَةٍ خَدُّكِ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ. 8 هُنَّ سِتُّونَ مَلِكَةً وَثَمَانُونَ سُرِّيَّةً وَعَذَارَى بِلاَ عَدَدٍ. 9 وَاحِدَةٌ هِيَ حَمَامَتِي كَامِلَتِي. الْوَحِيدَةُ لأُمِّهَا هِيَ. عَقِيلَةُ وَالِدَتِهَا هِيَ. رَأَتْهَا الْبَنَاتُ فَطَوَّبْنَهَا. الْمَلِكَاتُ وَالسَّرَارِيُّ فَمَدَحْنَهَا. 10 مَنْ هِيَ الْمُشْرِفَةُ مِثْلَ الصَّبَاحِ، جَمِيلَةٌ كَالْقَمَرِ، طَاهِرَةٌ كَالشَّمْسِ، مُرْهِبَةٌ كَجَيْشٍ بِأَلْوِيَةٍ؟ 


11 نَزَلْتُ إِلَى جَنَّةِ الْجَوْزِ لأَنْظُرَ إِلَى خُضَرِ الْوَادِي، وَلأَنْظُرَ: هَلْ أَقْعَلَ الْكَرْمُ؟ هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ 12 فَلَمْ أَشْعُرْ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ جَعَلَتْنِي نَفْسِي بَيْنَ مَرْكَبَاتِ قَوْمِ شَرِيفٍ. 13 اِرْجِعِي، ارْجِعِي يَا شُولَمِّيثُ. ارْجِعِي، ارْجِعِي فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْكِ. مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ فِي شُولَمِّيثَ، مِثْلَ رَقْصِ صَفَّيْنِ؟ 


1 مَا أَجْمَلَ رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْحَلِيِّ، صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ. 2 سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ، لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ. بَطْنُكِ صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ. 3 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخَشْفَتَيْنِ، تَوْأَمَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ. 4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ. 5 رَأْسُكِ عَلَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْكَرْمَلِ، وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِكِ كَأُرْجُوَانٍ. مَلِكٌ قَدْ أُسِرَ بِالْخُصَلِ. 

6 مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 7 قَامَتُكِ هذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ، وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ، وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ، 9 وَحَنَكُكِ كَأَجْوَدِ الْخَمْرِ.لِحَبِيبِي السَّائِغَةُ الْمُرَقْرِقَةُ السَّائِحَةُ عَلَى شِفَاهِ النَّائِمِينَ. 10 أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي، وَإِلَيَّ اشْتِيَاقُهُ. 


11 تَعَالَ يَا حَبِيبِي لِنَخْرُجْ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ، وَلْنَبِتْ فِي الْقُرَى. 12 لِنُبَكِّرَنَّ إِلَى الْكُرُومِ، لِنَنْظُرَ: هَلْ أَزْهَرَ الْكَرْمُ؟ هَلْ تَفَتَّحَ الْقُعَالُ؟ هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ هُنَالِكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي. 13 اَللُّفَّاحُ يَفُوحُ رَائِحَةً، وَعِنْدَ أَبْوَابِنَا كُلُّ النَّفَائِسِ مِنْ جَدِيدَةٍ وَقَدِيمَةٍ، ذَخَرْتُهَا لَكَ يَا حَبِيبِي


1 لَيْتَكَ كَأَخٍ لِي الرَّاضِعِ ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي، فَأَجِدَكَ فِي الْخَارِجِ وَأُقَبِّلَكَ وَلاَ يُخْزُونَنِي. 2 وَأَقُودُكَ وَأَدْخُلُ بِكَ بَيْتَ أُمِّي، وَهِيَ تُعَلِّمُنِي، فَأَسْقِيكَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ الْمَمْزُوجَةِ مِنْ سُلاَفِ رُمَّانِي. 3 شِمَالُهُ تَحْتَ رَأْسِي، وَيَمِينُهُ تُعَانِقُنِي. 4 أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ أَلاَّ تُيَقِّظْنَ وَلاَ تُنَبِّهْنَ الْحَبِيبَ حَتَّى يَشَاءَ. 5 مَنْ هذِهِ الطَّالِعَةُ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ مُسْتَنِدَةً عَلَى حَبِيبِهَا؟ تَحْتَ شَجَرَةِ التُّفَّاحِ شَوَّقْتُكَ، هُنَاكَ خَطَبَتْ لَكَ أُمُّكَ، هُنَاكَ خَطَبَتْ لَكَ وَالِدَتُكَ. 

6 اِجْعَلْنِي كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ، كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى سَاعِدِكَ. لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ. الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ. لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ. 7 مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ، وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ، تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَارًا. 8 لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ تُخْطَبُ؟ 9 إِنْ تَكُنْ سُورًا فَنَبْنِي عَلَيْهَا بُرْجَ فِضَّةٍ. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ بَابًا فَنَحْصُرُهَا بِأَلْوَاحِ أَرْزٍ. 10 أَنَا سُورٌ وَثَدْيَايَ كَبُرْجَيْنِ. حِينَئِذٍ كُنْتُ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ كَوَاجِدَةٍ سَلاَمَةً. 


11 كَانَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ كَرْمٌ فِي بَعْلَ هَامُونَ. دَفَعَ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى نَوَاطِيرَ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يُؤَدِّي عَنْ ثَمَرِهِ أَلْفًا مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 12 كَرْمِي الَّذِي لِي هُوَ أَمَامِي. الأَلْفُ لَكَ يَا سُلَيْمَانُ، وَمِئَتَانِ لِنَوَاطِيرِ الثَّمَرِ. 13 أَيَّتُهَا الْجَالِسَةُ فِي الْجَنَّاتِ، الأَصْحَابُ يَسْمَعُونَ صَوْتَكِ، فَأَسْمِعِينِي. 14 اُهْرُبْ يَا حَبِيبِي، وَكُنْ كَالظَّبْيِ أَوْ كَغُفْرِ الأَيَائِلِ عَلَى جِبَالِ الأَطْيَابِ.


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

تفسير نشيد ألأنشاد :
http://www.smcfag.org/HTML/FrAntonio...gofSolomon.pdf
أرجو من ألزملاء عدم وضع ألمواضيع ألمسيحيه اٍلا في مواقعها !
و هي ( لمواضيعكم ) :
ألأسئله و ألأجوبه .
ألرد على ألشبهات .


----------



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

قلتلك مع التفسي كمان !! 
ممكن تفهموني انتم الزاي تقدرون تتفوهو في هذه الالفاظ قدام اطفالكم !!


----------



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط للتفسير ما يفتح ( مغلق ) سيد السمردلي .. وشكرا لردك انت والسيد ريمون 
ارجو المزيد من التوضيح 
مشكورين وخلي نقاشنا بكل ادب لو سمحتم 
احنا بالنهاية عرب


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

وهذا الموقع به عظات و تفاسير لنشيد الأنشاد "صوتية"
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/04-Sermons/04-Sermons-13-H-G-Bishop-Youannes-01-Song-of-Songs_.html

عظة 1
عظة 2
عظة 3

عظة 4
عظة 5
عظة 6
عظة 7
عظة 8
عظة 9
عظة 10
عظة 11
عظة 12
عظة 13
عظة 14
عظة 15
عظة 16
عظة 17
عظة 18
عظة 19
عظة 20


----------



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ تُخْطَبُ؟

انا اريد ان استفسر منكم كيف ممكن ان تأتي مثل هذه العبارات المثيرة للشهوة من عند الله تبارك وتعالى !!!


----------



## حيدر صالح (21 أكتوبر 2006)

لا يعرف النور الا النور


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> الرابط للتفسير ما يفتح ( مغلق ) سيد السمردلي .. وشكرا لردك انت والسيد ريمون
> ارجو المزيد من التوضيح
> مشكورين وخلي نقاشنا بكل ادب لو سمحتم
> احنا بالنهاية عرب




تصحيح ولكنى لست عربى و أفخر بهذا أنا قبطى حفيد الأقباط الذين أستشهدو على يد الرومان و الغزاة المسلمين و لم يغيرو دينهم و لن يغيروه وماذال الأقباط كل ثانية يستشهدون على يد المسلمين لأيمانهم بالصليب و المسيح أبن الله الحى:yahoo:


----------



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> تصحيح ولكنى لست عربى و أفخر بهذا أنا قبطى حفيد الأقباط الذين أستشهدو على يد الرومان و الغزاة المسلمين و لم يغيرو دينهم و لن يغيروه وماذال الأقباط كل ثانية يستشهدون على يد المسلمين لأيمانهم بالصليب و المسيح أبن الله الحى:yahoo:



اوكي لست بعربي ايضا لا تخرج عن النقاش بأدب :t33:  
ويا ريت تظل في مجال نقاشنا وانا رح اشوف التفسيرات ان شاء الله بس ما جاوبتني على اسئلتي :new2:


----------



## hedaye (21 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ تُخْطَبُ؟
> 
> انا اريد ان استفسر منكم كيف ممكن ان تأتي مثل هذه العبارات المثيرة للشهوة من عند الله تبارك وتعالى !!!



هاذا سؤال ابي اجابته وايضا سؤالي الذي يطرح نفسه كيف تقدرون تقرأو في البيت امام الاطفال او امام النساء والرجال ما تخجلون :new2:


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر نشيد الأنشاد

قال المعترض: »كيف يكون سفر نشيد الأنشاد بين أسفار التوراة وهو يحوي كل هذه الأمور الجنسية والحسيَّة، مع أن الرسول يوحنا يقول: »كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظُّم المعيشة. ليس من الآب بل من العالم« (1يوحنا 2:16)«.

وللرد نقول: (1) منذ القديم كان سفر نشيد الأنشاد ضمن الأسفار القانونية في التوراة. وبعد قرون من قبوله كسفر قانوني، وفي القرن الأول الميلادي، شكَّكت مدرسة الرباي شمّاي في قانونيته، فقال الرباي عقيبة بن يوسف (50-132م): »لم يجادل أحدٌ في قانونية سفر النشيد.. إن كل العصور لا تستحق اليوم الذي فيه أُعطي سفر النشيد لبني إسرائيل، فكل الوحي مقدس، ونشيد الأنشاد هو قدس الأقداس«. ويعتمد المسيحيون أسفار التوراة التي قبلها بنو إسرائيل كأسفار قانونية.

(2) يصف السفر مباهج الحياة الزوجية، ولا خطأ في الجنس الذي هو داخل إطار الزواج، فقد خلق الله حواء لآدم بعد أن قال: »ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده« (تكوين 2:18). ويقول الحكيم: »افرح بامرأة شبابك.. ليُروِك ثدياها في كل وقت، وبمحبتها اسكر دائماً« (أمثال 5:18 و19). وقد حذَّر الرسول بولس المؤمنين من التعاليم الخاطئة للذين يرفضون الزواج، ثم قال: »لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة، ولا يُرفَض شيء إذا أُخِذ مع الشكر« (1تيموثاوس 4:3 و4). »الله الحي الذي يمنحنا كل شيء بغنى للتمتُّع« (1تيموثاوس 6:17). وقال كاتب رسالة العبرانيين: »ليكن الزواج مكرَّماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله« (عبرانيين 13:4). لقد وضع الله الغريزة الجنسية في الناس، وقال الوحي: »لسبب الزنا، ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها. ليوفِ الرجل المرأة حقَّها الواجب، وكذلك المرأة أيضاً الرجل« (1كورنثوس 7:2 و3).

(3) قال كثيرون من رجال الدين اليهود الأقدمين إن هذا السفر يشرح العلاقة الحبية بين الله وشعبه. وفي ضوء هذا التفسير قاموا بوضعه ضمن أسفار الوحي القانونية المعترف بها. وقد قبلت الكنيسة المسيحية السفر ضمن ما قبلته من الوحي المقدس. وقد رأى اليهود في هذا السفر تاريخ بني إسرائيل من الخروج إلى زمان المسيح، وقالوا إن بني إسرائيل هم العروس (اسمها شولميث) وإن الرب هو العريس، وإن اتحاد الشعب مع الرب سيكمل في المسيح. أما المسيحيون الأولون فقالوا إن العروس هي الكنيسة وإن العريس هو المسيح.

وقد بلغ من اعتزاز الكنيسة بهذا السفر أن قام القديس أوريجانوس في القرن الثالث الميلادي بتفسيره في عشرة مجلدات، ووجد في كل جملة من السفر معنى روحياً. وفي القرن الثالث عشر كتب »برنارد أوف كليرفو« 86 موعظة على آيات الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من هذا السفر.

أما عن أسلوب السفر وتسمية صاحب السؤال له أنه أدب مكشوف، فهو ظلم للكاتب، الذي عاش في عصر غير عصرنا، اعتاد أهل عصره على مثل هذه التعبيرات. وللسائل أن يراجع الشواهد التالية (إشعياء 49:14-21 و62:1-5 وإرميا 2:2 وحزقيال 16 وهوشع 2:14-23 و11:8) وفي العهد الجديد نجد علاقة المسيح بالمؤمنين هي علاقة الزيجة المقدسة (يوحنا 3:39 و2كورنثوس 11:2 وأفسس 5:22-32 ورؤيا 21:2).

 ولو ادّعى أحد الغربيين هذه الدعوى لعذرناه لجهله باصطلاحات أصحاب السلوك، بخلاف الشرقي الذي تواترت عنده قصائد محيي الدين بن العربي، وقصائد ابن الفارض وغيرهما، فإن قصائدهم في العشق الإلهي أشهر من أن تُذكر. وقالوا في ابن الفارض:

       جُزْ بالقرافة تحت ذيل العارض          وقلِ السلامُ عليك يا ابنَ الفارض

       أبرزتَ في نظم السلوك عجائباً          وكشفتَ عن سرٍّ مصونٍ غامــض

       وشربتَ من بحر المحبة والولا          فرُويتَ مــن بحــرٍ محيطٍ فائــض

قال المعترض: »لا ندري كيف يفسر رجال الدين المسيحي سفر نشيد الأنشاد، ولا ماذا يقولون فيه«.

وللرد نقول: هناك ثلاث طرق لتفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد: (1) التفسير الحرفي: ويقول إن نشيد الأنشاد قصيدة حب بين الملك سليمان وزوجته، ولو أن المفسرين لا يعرفون أية زوجة قصد من بين زوجاته السبعمئة وسراريه الثلاثمئة (1ملوك 11:3)، ويقول بعضهم إنه قصد زوجته ابنة فرعون (1ملوك 11:1)، ويقول غيرهم إنها فتاة بسيطة اسمها شولميث (نشيد 6:13). فالسفر في رأيهم قصيدة محبة لزوجة، تعلِّمنا قداسة الزواج ونقاوته وجماله.

(2) التفسير الرمزي: ويهدف للتخلُّص من الأوصاف البدنية للمرأة التي أحبها الملك، ولرؤية معنى أعمق في السفر وهو محبة الرب لشعبه بني إسرائيل، وبمعنى أوسع محبة الرب لكل من يحبه من كل الشعوب، كمحبة الزوج لزوجته (راجع تعليقنا على هوشع 1:2). وهذا التفسير يعتنقه التلمود اليهودي والمشنا والترجوم. ويقولون إن نشيد 1:13 هو حلول السحابة بين الكروبين في قدس الأقداس.

(3) التفسير النبوي: وقد أدخله إلى الفكر الكنسي كلٌّ من أوريجانوس وهيبوبوليتس، ويقول إن السفر نبوَّة عن مجيء المسيح وإعلان محبته للكنيسة التي تتكوَّن من كل من يقبلونه من كل قبيلة وأمة وشعب ولسان، وقد شبَّه الرسول بولس علاقة الزوجين السعيدين بعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة، فقال: »يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. هذا السرُّ عظيم، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة« (أفسس 5:31 و32). ويفسر هذا الرأي الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى بأنها وصفٌ للمحبة المتبادلة بين المسيح والكنيسة، وأن الأصحاح الرابع وصف لجمال الكنيسة، والأصحاح الخامس يصف محبة المسيح للكنيسة الجميلة، فتعلن الكنيسة في الأصحاحات 6-8 إيمانها بالمسيح ورغبتها فيه ومحبتها له.. ويقول هذا التفسير إن الكنيسة سوداء بسبب الخطية، ولكنها جميلة بالفداء (نشيد 1:5)، وأن نشيد 1:13 يتحدث عن المسيح بين أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد (وهذا تفسير كيرلس الإسكندري)، وأن نشيد 2:12 »صوت اليمامة سُمع في أرضنا« يشير إلى وعظ الرسل بالإنجيل، وأن 5:1 الذي يتحدث عن الوليمة يرمز إلى العشاء الرباني (وهذا رأي كيرلس الإسكندري)، وأن الثمانين سُرِّية المذكورين في 6:8 يشيرون إلى ثمانين هرطقة (وهذا رأي أبيفانيوس).

اعتراض على نشيد 5:16 - المشتهيات

انظر تعليقنا على حجي 2:7

قال المعترض: »جاء في النشيد 6:8 »هنًّ ستون ملكة وثمانون سُرِّية، وعذارى بلا عدد« فيكون عدد نسائه مئة وأربعين. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في 1ملوك 11:3 »وكانت له (لسليمان) سبع مئة من النساء السيدات، وثلاث مئة من السراري، فأمالت نساؤه قلبه«.

وللرد نقول: لا بد أن الفقرتين تشيران إلى زمنين مختلفين، فعندما كتب سليمان سفر النشيد كانت لديه مئة وأربعون سيدة، وزاد العدد في زمن لاحق إلى ألف. ثم أن عبارة سفر النشيد تضيف عبارة »عذارى بلا عدد« مما يمكن أن يجعل العدد الكلي ألفاً.


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> اوكي لست بعربي ايضا لا تخرج عن النقاش بأدب :t33:
> ويا ريت تظل في مجال نقاشنا وانا رح اشوف التفسيرات ان شاء الله بس ما جاوبتني على اسئلتي :new2:




وهو أنا غلط خالص هو لو أنت قلتى على الأسرائلين و الأمريكان غزاة يبقى قليلة أدب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا تحللون لنفسكم الشئ و تحرمونه على غيركم؟؟؟أأنتم أفضل البشر و أعلى مننا أم أنتم آلهة علينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أم أسياد لنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نحن جميعا متساون عند الله و الذى فعل الشئ الخطأ سيعاقب عليه
والذى فعل الصلاح سيكافئ عليه


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *hedaye* 

 
_لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ تُخْطَبُ؟

انا اريد ان استفسر منكم كيف ممكن ان تأتي مثل هذه العبارات المثيرة للشهوة من عند الله تبارك وتعالى !!!_
_____________________________________________________________________ _
_كلمة ( ثديان ) ......... أصبحت مثيره للشهوه !_
_من كان عبد للشهوه فأي ألأشياء تثيره !!_
_ومن كان  ألله معه لا يثيرهة بألشر أي شيء !_
_فماذا يكون كل كلامكم عن ألنكاح ( و ألذي تكرر أكثر من أي شيء آخر عندكم ) !_


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> هاذا سؤال ابي اجابته وايضا سؤالي الذي يطرح نفسه كيف تقدرون تقرأو في البيت امام الاطفال او امام النساء والرجال ما تخجلون :new2:




وهل يخجل أحد من كلام الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حيدر صالح (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل تعرفون ما معنى الثدين ؟؟؟؟؟ بالنور *


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

نشيد الأناشيد

‏

والاعتراض علي سفر نشيد الأناشيد يشمل النقاط التالية:

(1)  صور الغزل الفاضح.

(2)  أنه حديث بين عشيقين.

(3)  الألفاظ الجنسية.



أولاً: صور الغزل الفاضح

     الواقع أن المعترضين على هذا السفر قالوا في اعتراضهم: "إن الذي يقرأ نشيد الأناشيد في العهد القديم ويقرأ صور الغزل المفضوح فيه، يوقن أن ما حوى من مباذل وليدُ طبيعةٍ مهتاجةٍ بالشهوةِ البهيمية مما لا يمكنُ صدورُه أبدا عن رب العالمين"



الرد

    إلى هذا الحد يُهاجم هذا السفر على أنه غزل فاضح ومبتذل، لمجرد أن به تعبيرات مجازية مأخوذة من العلاقة الشرعية الحبية المقدسة التي تربط العريس بعروسه لتعبر عن محبة الله لشعبه، هذه التعبيرات الحبية لا الجنسية كم يصورها سيادته، يقول عن هذه العلاقة المقدسة أنها وليدة طبيعة مهتاجة بالشهوة البهيمية مما لا يمكن صدوره عن رب العالمين. أ فيقطع سيادته بعدم صدور هذه التعبيرات الحبية لا الجنسية عن رب العالمين؟



   لمَ لمْ يسأل نفسه: كيف يمكن أن يخلق رب العالمين الجنس ذاته في الإنسان (رغم أن تعبيرات نشيد الأناشيد ليست جنسية أساسا)؟ ولماذا أوجد الله في الإنسان الميل الطبيعي إلى الجنس الآخر؟ ولماذا شرع الزواج والعلاقة الزوجية وما يحدث فيها من متعة جسدية؟ ألا يذكر سيادته ما شرعه الدين الحنيف عن زواج المتعة في (سورة النساء آية24) التي تقول: "… فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورَهن فريضةً، ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة إن الله كان عليما حكيما". هل يمكن وصف ذلك بما قاله سيادته أنه غزل مفضوح مبتذل وليد طبيعةٍ مهتاجة بالشهوة البهيمية؟ هل يجرؤ إنسان أن يقول عما يتم بين الزوج وزوجته من كلمات الحب المخلصة أنها غزل فاضح ومبتذل؟؟ 



ـ ألا يذكر المعترض أيضا ما جاء: 

·                      في سورة (الطور الآية 19): عن متعة المؤمنين في الآخرة بحوريات الجنة إذ تقول الآية الكريمة "وزوجناهم بحور العين .." 

·                      وأيضا بسورة (الواقعة 22ـ27): إذ تقول "وحور عين كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون جزاءَ بما كانوا يعملون (إلى أن يقول) إنا أنشأناهن إنشاءً فجعلناهن أبكاراً"  

    وقد علق على ذلك بعض علماء المسلمين الأفاضل، نورد بعض تلك التعليقات فيما يلي:

·                      الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك: قائلا: "إنه ثابت بنص القرآن أن حور العين هن للاستمتاع الجنسي" (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) 

·                      ويقول الشيخ الغزالي: في كتاب إحياء علوم الدين "والجنة مزينة بالحور العين من الحسان، كأنهن الياقوتُ والمرجان، لم يطمثهن (أي لم يجامعهن ) إنس قبلهم ولا جان، يمشين في درجات الجِنان، إذا اختالـت إحداهن في مشيها حمل أعطافَها (أي رداءها ) سبعون ألفا من الولدان، غانجات، (أي مدللات) عطرات، آمنات، من الهرم" 

·                      ويعلق الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك: على هذه اللذة والمتعة قائلا: "لا مجال لأي خجل أو استخذاء من ناحية المطالب الحسية للجسد" ويكمل قائلا: "فليس في الجسد عيب أو قباحة، ولا في تلبية احتياجاته وشهواته المشروعة في هذه الدنيا، ولا في التطلع لمتعة الجسد بلا حد في الآخرة")

 (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص211)                                                                                                                                                                

     هل يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إن هذا كلام فاضح ومبتذل؟؟!! فلماذا يتجرأ المعترض على كلمات نشيد الأناشيد وهي لم تصل في كل تعبيراتها إلى مثقالِ ذرةٍ من هذا الكلام؟!



ثانياً: قولهم أنه حديث بين عشيقين

     من الاعتراضات أيضا على هذا السفر: يقولون أن هذا السفر أساسا هو حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، فكيف يكون هذا وحيا من عند رب العالمين؟.



الـرد

    الواقع أن السفر لم يتخذ تشبيها لعلاقة الله بالكنيسة من حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، بل التشبيه المجازي مأخوذ من أحاديث بين عريس وعرسه. أي بين إثنين تربطهما علاقةُ حبٍ شرعيةٌ مقدسة. نعم نحن نؤمن أن المسيح في علاقته الحبية بالكنيسة التي هي جماعةُ المؤمنين تُشبَه بعلاقة الحب والارتباط التي بين العريس وعروسه. فقد قال يوحنا المعمدان "من له العروس فهو العريس أما صديق العريس فيفرح" (يو3: 29) لقد شبه المسيحَ بالعريس والكنيسة بالعروس وشبه نفسه بصديق العريس. وتشبيه المسيح بالعريس والكنيسة ـ التي هي جماعة المؤمنين ـ بالعروس، ورد في أماكن أخرى كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس، لا يتسع المجالُ لسردها. 

     والمعنى الروحي وراء هذا التشبيه المجازي هو توضيح الرباط الحبي المقدس الذي يربط المسيح بكنيسته التي هي شعبُه إذ يقول لها "محبةً أبدية أحببتك من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة" (ار31: 3) ويقول الكتاب "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها" (أف5: 25) إنها ليست محبة جنسية شهوانية بل هى محبة باذلة مضحية "كما بذل المسيح وأسلم نفسه من أجلها".

    فهل في ذلك أيةُ غضاضة أو ابتذال فاضح؟؟!!



ثالثاً: الألفاظ الجنسية

    يسوق المعترضون الأمثلة من كلمات سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليبرهنوا أنها عبارات جنسية مبتذلة، من ذلك:

 "ليقبلني بقبلات فمه" (1: 2)

     من عبارات سفر نشيد الأناشيد المعترض عليها أيضا: "ليقبلني بقبلات فمه ...". 

والاعتراض هنا: ما هذه القبلات أليست هذه جنسا فاضحا؟



الرد

(1)  لا ينبغي أن ننسى حقيقة هامة أساسية وهي: أن هذا الكلام هو بين عريس وعروس فهو كلام شرعي مقدس وليس علاقة غير شرعية مبتذلة. 

(2)  بالإضافة إلى ذلك فهو تعبير عن المحبة الخاصة النقية، ونحن نقول في أقدس عباداتنا بفكر نقي خال من النجاسة: ّقبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة" أي عبروا عن محبتكم بمصافحة مقدسة وليس بقبلة غاشة كما فعل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي سلم المسيح ليد اليهود ليصلبوه، مما اضطر السيد المسيح أن يقول له "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو22: 48) 

        فهل في هذه القبلات غزل فاضح نتاج طبيعة بهيمية مهتاجة كما يدعون؟؟!! 

        أليست القبلات بين العريس وعروسه أو بين الزوج وزوجته شيئا غير فاضح أو مبتذل، فالفاضح والمبتذل هو ما يخص العلاقات غير الشرعية. أما تعبيرات العلاقة الشرعية فليس فيها شُبهةُ ابتذال.

 (3) المعنى الروحي لهذا التشبيه: إن الوحي الإلهي قد اتخذ من هذه العلاقة المقدسة بين العريس وعروسه تشبيها للتعبير المجازي عن العلاقة الشرعية التي تربطنا بالله في حب مخلص مقدس.

 (4) والواقع أن المعترضين يتجنون على سفر نشيد الأناشيد ويصورون لمن لم يقرأْه أنه كتابٌ من الأدب الهابط المبتذل. وحاشا لكلام الله من الابتذال. وإنما قد غلق على المعترضين فهم هذه التعبيرات الروحية المقدسة، وفَهَمَوها بحسب فكرهم الشخصي ولهذا قال الكتاب المقدس في (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15) "كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين، وأما النجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم". 

 (5) دعني أصارحك عزيزي القارئ أنني ترددت كثيرا في أن أورد أيضا كلام السيد المسيح في هذا الصدد حتى لا يساء فهم قصدي. وأؤكد لك أيها القارئ العزيز أنني لا أبغي بهذا الكلام إهانة لأي إنسان لأننا نحب كل أحد ونحترم كل أحد مهما اختلف معنا في الفكر، فالمثل يقول "الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية"، والآن أجد نفسي بعد أن وضحت قصدي (واثقا من محبتكم وحسن ظنكم) أن أذكر كلمات السيد المسيح كما جاءت في (مت7: 6)  التي تقول "لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم". من أجل هذا كانت قراءة هذا السفر ممنوعة على غير الناضجين روحيا، لئلا يضروا أنفسهم إذ يتخذونه بالمعنى الحرفي كما فعل السادة المعترضون، وليس بالمدلول الروحي المراد من هذه التعبيرات المجازية البلاغية عن أقدس رباط حب وهو الحب بين الله وكنيسته المقدسة.

 (6) وبعد. أيها القارئ العزيز أريد أن أبرهن لك على أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليس كما يدعي المعترضون بأنه كتاب غرام مبتذل.

 أ ـ في قول العروس: اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى (نش1:2) 

        من هذه الآية يتضح أنه لو كان السفر غزلا بين حبيبين فهل تقبل الحبيبة أن يشاركها فتيات أخريات في عشق حبيبها، هل تجردت من الغيرة والاحتفاظ بحب حبيبها لنفسها؟! لماذا إذا تقول "لذلك أحبتك العذارى"؟ 

    أما المعنى الروحي لهذا الكلام: فهو أن النفس المؤمنة التي تتذوق حلاوة العشرة مع الله لا يمكن أن تهدأ إن لم تجذب آخرين معها ليتمتعوا بنفس النعمة التي تتمتع بها. هكذا فعلت المرأة السامرية التي تقابلت مع المسيح وتغيرت حياتها فهرولت إلى مدينتها السامرة وجذبت أهلها لكي يتبعوا المسيح.

 ب ـ تقول العروس: "اجذبني وراءك فنجري … نبتهج ونفرح بك … بالحق يحبونك". (نش1: 4)

        واضح أيضا من كلمات العروس أنها تشرك الآخرين معها في محبتها لل، فبعد أ، تقةل ّاجدبني وراءكّ نسمعها تقول بضمير المتكلمين: فنجري، نبتهج، نفرح بك. وتؤكد ذلك بقولها: بالحق يحبونك. كيف يكون هذا غزل شخصي والكلمات تحمل معنى الشركة المقدسة فجميع المؤمنين المحبين لله معنيين في هذا الكلام. إذن ليس هو موضوع غزل فاضح كما يزعم المعترضون!!

 ج ـ في قول العريس للعروس ارع جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة (نش1: 8)

    كيف يكون هذا غزل وهو يسمح لحبيبته أن تذهب إلى الرعاة. ألا يغار عليها؟ ألا يريد أن يحتفظ بحبها لنفسه فلا يرضى أن تفارقه لحظة ولا طرفة عين!!!

    المعنى الروحي الذي غاب عن المعترضين هو أن العريسَ السماوي السيد المسيح إنما ينصح النفسَ التي ترتبط به بأن تذهب إلى الكهنة والخدام رعاة الدين لكي ترعى حياتها هناك تحت إرشادهم. 

    وهناك العبارات الكثيرة في السفر من هذا القبيل التي ترد على اتهامات المعترضين بالدليل القاطع أن هذا السفر لا يمكن أن يكون غراما بين عاشقين على المستوى الجسدي الجنسي، الذي فهمه خطأً السادة المعترضون!! وإنما هو سفر مقدس بمعانيه السامية في تعبيرات مجازية لا يدركها الجسدانيون الشهوانيون فكل شيء طاهر للطاهرين.

     والواقع أن القضية الأساسية التي تجعل الأحباء المسلمين لا يفهمون التعبيرات المسيحية من جهة علاقة الله بالإنسان. أنهم ينظرون إلى هذه العلاقة التي بين الله والناس على أنها مجرد علاقة عبادة لله. أما في الإيمان المسيحي فإن هذه العلاقة هي علاقة حب قوي. فنرى الكتاب يقول: "هكذا أحب الله العالم" (يو3: 16)، وأيضا "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 19)

     وعلى هذا المنوال نسج سفر نشيد الأناشيد مستخدما التعبيرات المجازية للمحبة الشرعية بين العريس وعروسه ليظهر بها عمق محبة الله للبشر. أ فتعتبر هذه التشبيهات الشرعية تشبيهات فاضحة مبتذلة؟!!

من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع!!!


----------



## حيدر صالح (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*حقيقة لم يصل حقيقة الى معنا الشهوة فهي من الله ليس حرام بل يراد عقل في الشهوة ليس النفس بشهوة دون عقل فالشهوة اذا حصلت بالعقل يصيبك الخشوع فتشعر بنشوة لم تشعر بها من قبل وهي انك باتصالك بالمراءة فانك غني وفقير بنفس الوقت فانت فقير تطلب الراحة وانت غني بالنسبة للمراة فتطلب ايظا الراحة وكذلك انت محمل بالاحاسيس والمشاعر وذكلك المراة وطبعا هذا كله بالنور اذا حصل بين رجل وامراة متوافقين بنور الله متربين بالله بمن رباه الله*


----------



## amro11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> 1 نَشِيدُ الأَنْشَادِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ: 2 لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ، لأَنَّ حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. 3 لِرَائِحَةِ أَدْهَانِكَ الطَّيِّبَةِ. اسْمُكَ دُهْنٌ مُهْرَاقٌ، لِذلِكَ أَحَبَّتْكَ الْعَذَارَى. 4 اُجْذُبْنِي وَرَاءَكَ فَنَجْرِيَ. أَدْخَلَنِي الْمَلِكُ إِلَى حِجَالِهِ. نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ بِكَ. نَذْكُرُ حُبَّكَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. بِالْحَقِّ يُحِبُّونَكَ. 5 أَنَا سَوْدَاءُ وَجَمِيلَةٌ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، كَخِيَامِ قِيدَارَ، كَشُقَقِ سُلَيْمَانَ.
> 
> 6 لاَ تَنْظُرْنَ إِلَيَّ لِكَوْنِي سَوْدَاءَ، لأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ قَدْ لَوَّحَتْنِي. بَنُو أُمِّي غَضِبُوا عَلَيَّ. جَعَلُونِي نَاطُورَةَ الْكُرُومِ. أَمَّا كَرْمِي فَلَمْ أَنْطُرْهُ. 7 أَخْبِرْنِي يَا مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي، أَيْنَ تَرْعَى، أَيْنَ تُرْبِضُ عِنْدَ الظَّهِيرَةِ. لِمَاذَا أَنَا أَكُونُ كَمُقَنَّعَةٍ عِنْدَ قُطْعَانِ أَصْحَابِكَ؟ 8 إِنْ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ، فَاخْرُجِي عَلَى آثَارِ الْغَنَمِ، وَارْعَيْ جِدَاءَكِ عِنْدَ مَسَاكِنِ الرُّعَاةِ. 9 لَقَدْ شَبَّهْتُكِ يَا حَبِيبَتِي بِفَرَسٍ فِي مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ. 10 مَا أَجْمَلَ خَدَّيْكِ بِسُمُوطٍ، وَعُنُقَكِ بِقَلاَئِدَ!
> 
> ...



كوبي باست
يحذف :t33: :t33:


----------



## amro11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كوبي باست ياريمون
يحذف :t33: :t33:


----------



## amro11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> 1 نَشِيدُ الأَنْشَادِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ: 2 لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ، لأَنَّ حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. 3 لِرَائِحَةِ أَدْهَانِكَ الطَّيِّبَةِ. اسْمُكَ دُهْنٌ مُهْرَاقٌ، لِذلِكَ أَحَبَّتْكَ الْعَذَارَى. 4 اُجْذُبْنِي وَرَاءَكَ فَنَجْرِيَ. أَدْخَلَنِي الْمَلِكُ إِلَى حِجَالِهِ. نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ بِكَ. نَذْكُرُ حُبَّكَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. بِالْحَقِّ يُحِبُّونَكَ. 5 أَنَا سَوْدَاءُ وَجَمِيلَةٌ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، كَخِيَامِ قِيدَارَ، كَشُقَقِ سُلَيْمَانَ.
> 
> 6 لاَ تَنْظُرْنَ إِلَيَّ لِكَوْنِي سَوْدَاءَ، لأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ قَدْ لَوَّحَتْنِي. بَنُو أُمِّي غَضِبُوا عَلَيَّ. جَعَلُونِي نَاطُورَةَ الْكُرُومِ. أَمَّا كَرْمِي فَلَمْ أَنْطُرْهُ. 7 أَخْبِرْنِي يَا مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي، أَيْنَ تَرْعَى، أَيْنَ تُرْبِضُ عِنْدَ الظَّهِيرَةِ. لِمَاذَا أَنَا أَكُونُ كَمُقَنَّعَةٍ عِنْدَ قُطْعَانِ أَصْحَابِكَ؟ 8 إِنْ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ، فَاخْرُجِي عَلَى آثَارِ الْغَنَمِ، وَارْعَيْ جِدَاءَكِ عِنْدَ مَسَاكِنِ الرُّعَاةِ. 9 لَقَدْ شَبَّهْتُكِ يَا حَبِيبَتِي بِفَرَسٍ فِي مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ. 10 مَا أَجْمَلَ خَدَّيْكِ بِسُمُوطٍ، وَعُنُقَكِ بِقَلاَئِدَ!
> 
> ...



كوبي باست
يحذف :t33: :t33:


----------



## amro11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه
هربوا للأسلاميات
شاطرين بس لما حد يتكلم على دينهم يقولوا انتوا بتهربوا
وبعدين يالي مش عجباك كلمة النكاح قولي يعني ايه نكاح وايه عكسها
مش النكاح احسن من الزنا ولا ايه؟
وبعدين كلمة ثدي انا معاكم مفهاش حاجه كلمه عاديه وممكن اي انسان يقولها
بس لما تبقى في موضعها
لكن واحد عمال يتغزل في جسد مرأه ويوصف الثدي ودوائر الفخذين والاحشاء 
واللذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير
ده اسمه كلام جنسي 
لا يصح ابدا ان يقرأ ادام اطفال او نساء او حتى يتحط شريط نشيد انشاد في عربيه والناس تسمعه
مستحيل ابدا !!!!!!!!!


----------



## حيدر صالح (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*ان الانبياء والمرسلين لا ينظرون كنظرتك بال نظرتهم ملكوتية بوصفهم للجسم لانك يجب ان تعرف ملكوت نفسك اي يجب ان تعرف نفسك اتحسب نفسك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر اي ان لك سماء وارض وما بينهما *


----------



## amro11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

حيدر صالح قال:


> *ان الانبياء والمرسلين لا ينظرون كنظرتك بال نظرتهم ملكوتية بوصفهم للجسم لانك يجب ان تعرف ملكوت نفسك اي يجب ان تعرف نفسك اتحسب نفسك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر اي ان لك سماء وارض وما بينهما *



اولا ده مش كلام سيدنا عيسى لأنه لم يكتب الانجيل
ثانيا الكلام ده المفروض للبشر الناس كلها هاتقراه مش ليهم هما


----------



## حيدر صالح (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*هذا كلام العقل والمنطق ليس كلام عيسى عليه السلام وعيسى عليه السلام لم يتكلم الا بالحكمة والعقل والنور والبصيرة كما تكلم محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واليوم يصلي على صفة محمد  بإمام رباني 
فالله لم يخلقنا عبث لم يخلقنا ان نخدم الله لم يخلقنا من اجل ان نطعمه ونرزقه لانه غني عنا غني عن العالمين بل نحن بذور له لقانا في الظلمة فارادنا ان نسير اليه من اجل ان نمتلك نوره وحياته والعقل الملكوتي لاننا ذاهبون الى دار الله وهذه الدار محتاجة الى العقل الملكوتي النوراني*


----------



## Scofield (21 أكتوبر 2006)

يا أخ عمرو لى ملاحظات لك
أولا الأخت هداية طلبت أن نضع النص كاملا فما المشكلة وما دخلك أنت هى طلبت منى و من جميع المسيحين
ثانيا أذا أحببت أن تشارك فعليك أولا أن تتكلم بكلام العقل وليس كلام العاطفة لاننا لن نستفيد برأيك الشخصى و تعليقاتك طالما أنها ليست هادفة 
و بعدين أنا أحضرت عظات للتفسر فى أول الموضوع ثم أحضرت التفسير بالمقارنة حتى أقول لكم أنه لا فرق ولا شئ جديد ما عندى هو مثل ما عندك و بما أنك تؤمن أن الله هو خالق و منزل القرآن
و تؤمن بكلامه أذن لن تشك فى الكلام المشابه لكلام القرآن
ثم أن كلمة نكاح=زنا
هتقولى أزاى دى قصدها زواج فى القرآن و كانت تطلق على الزواج
هقولك مش أنا اللى بقول ده قرآنك هو اللى بيقول
و حتى أن قرآنك كان يستخدم كلمة زواج فى أكثر من آية يعنى كانت معروفة علشان يستعملها بدل من الكلمة القبيحة التى هى "نكاح" التى تسمع كل يوم فى المساجد و الشرائط و حتى البرامج الدينية
أمثلة على كلمة الزواج
"وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا "
"وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ"
"وَيَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلا مِنْ حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ "
"فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى "
وغيرها ولو كان يقصد بالنكاح الزواج فلماذا لم يقل منكوحتك بدل زوجتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حيدر صالح (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخي ريمون ارجو ان تنتبه الى المعاني الملكوتية للنكاح وللزواج والزنا 
ولماذا اشمئزت نفسك من كلمة النكاح *


----------



## amro11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب ياريمون ياذكي
هو لو حد زنا بواحده دون ان يتزوجها ينفع يطلقها؟
السؤال التاني عكس كلمة نكاح ايه؟
عايزك ترد عالسؤالين دول


----------



## Scofield (22 أكتوبر 2006)

amro11 قال:


> طيب ياريمون ياذكي
> هو لو حد زنا بواحده دون ان يتزوجها ينفع يطلقها؟
> السؤال التاني عكس كلمة نكاح ايه؟
> عايزك ترد عالسؤالين دول




النكاح فى الأصل معناه ذنى و الذنى خطيئة و الخطيئة حتى تتوب عنها يجب أن تصححها 
فمثلا مدام أنت فعلت الذنا مع أمرأة فتزوجها و عيش معاها كزوجين أو عندك مباح الطلاق فتزوجها و طلقها
وأمثلة لذلك "الزاني لاينكح الا زانية او مشركة والزانية لاينكحها الا زان او مشرك وحرم ذلك علي المؤمنين"
ودى تحليل الذنا و عدم أجبار الفتيات على البغاء أن لم يردن
"وليستعفف الذين لايجدون نكاحا حتي يغنيهم الله من فضله والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت ايمانكم فكاتبوهم ان علمتم فيهم خيرا واتوهم من مال الله الذي اتاكم ولاتكرهوا فتياتكم علي البغاء ان اردن تحصنا لتبتغوا عرض الحياة الدنيا ومن يكرههن فان الله من بعد اكراههن غفور رحيم "
"ياايهاالنبي انا احللنا لك ازواجك اللاتي اتيت اجورهن وماملكت يمينك مما افاء الله عليك وبنات عمك وبنات عماتك وبنات خالك وبنات خالاتك التي هاجرن معك وامراة مؤمنة ان وهبت نفسها للنبي ان اراد النبي ان يستنكحها خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين قد علمنا مافرضنا عليهم في ازواجهم وماملكت ايمانهم لكيلا يكون عليك حرج وكان الله غفورا رحيما"
وهنا نجد كلمة أزواج يعنى كانت معروفة فلماذا يقول ينكح و نكاح و ألفاظ خارجة


----------



## فادية (22 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> قلتلك مع التفسي كمان !!
> ممكن تفهموني انتم الزاي تقدرون تتفوهو في هذه الالفاظ قدام اطفالكم !!



بنفس الطريقه الي انتو بتقرو ايات النكاح لاطفالكم يا اختي وانا اسفه اني تاخرت عليكي لاني ما شفت الموضوع قبل ولو كنت شفته كان رديت عليج  بس اخواني ما قصرو بخدمتج ولو اني عارفه ومتاكده انج ما راح تفهمين كلامهم مو لانه صعب وما ينفهم  بس لان انتي اصلا ما تريدي تفهمي


----------



## فادية (22 أكتوبر 2006)

عندي سؤال  يطرح نفسه هنا 
انتو في الوقت  الحاضر في مراسيم الزواج عندكم 
هل يقول وكيل العروسه نكحتك موكلتي ويرد عليه العريس قبلت نكاح  موكلتك ؟؟؟؟؟
لو ان النكاح معاناها زواج في القرأن ليش ما تستخدموها الان في زواجكم الشرعي المبني على اسس القرأن ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amro11 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريمون انا ماطلبتش معنى كلمة نكاح على الرغم انك جايب معنى من دماغك لا هو موجود في قواميش ولا تفاسير
انا دلوقتي سألتك سؤال
السؤال الاول 
هل ينفع ان الزاني يطلق الزانيه على الرغم انهم مش متزوجين اصلا؟
الثاني
عكس كلمة نكاح
بس مش اكتر انا ماطلتش معنى كلمة نكاح


----------



## amro11 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

فاديه نفس السؤالين ياريت تردوا عليهم
وبعدين لحد الان في المناطق البدويه بيقولوا نكاح وعقد نكاح


----------



## فادية (22 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخ عمرو اتمنى انك لما تحب ترد على اي واحد فينا تقرا كلامه زيييييييييين وتفهمه وبعدين ترد وريمون رد عليك بالكلام دا 
النكاح فى الأصل معناه ذنى و الذنى خطيئة و الخطيئة حتى تتوب عنها يجب أن تصححها 
فمثلا مدام أنت فعلت الذنا مع أمرأة فتزوجها و عيش معاها كزوجين أو عندك مباح الطلاق فتزوجها و طلقها
وجاوب على اسئلتك  يا اخي اقرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:a82:


----------



## amro11 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
كتباها زنى؟؟ وبتشرحي معناها!!!!!!!!
اسمها زنا ياحضرة العبقريه
وبعدين انا ماسألتش عن معنى الزنا انا سألت سؤالين ياريت تردوا عليهم
لكن سيبوكم من شغل التأليف ده وكل واحد يقعد يألف في اللغه العربيه زي ماهو عايز
ولا تعمللكم بقى قاموس بأسمكم


----------



## hedaye (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ما زلت انتظر ردك اخت فادية !!


----------



## hedaye (23 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> ما زلت انتظر ردك اخت فادية !![/QU
> فينك ؟


----------



## فادية (23 أكتوبر 2006)

hedaye قال:


> اختي فادية .. توضيح بسيط لمنى النكاح شرعا ...
> النكاح في اللغة: يكون بمعنى (عقد التزويج)، ويكون بمعنى (وطء الزوجة)، قال أبو علي القالي: ( فرّقت العرب فرقاً لطيفاً يعرف به موضع العقد من الوطء فإذا قالوا: نكح فلانة أو بنت فلان أرادوا عقد التزويج، وإذا قالوا نكح امرأته أو زوجته، لم يريدوا إلا الجماع والوطء ).
> 
> ومعنى النكاح في الشرع: ( تعاقد بين رجل وامرأة يقصد به استمتاع كل منهما بالآخر، وتكوين أسرة صالحة ومجتمع سليم ).
> ...



المشكله الدائمه التي نكتشفها فيكم هي ان دماغكم مقفله 
وزي ما اوصفكم دائما راح اوصفكم هنا ايضا 
انتو كل يوم  بتثبتو لينا انكم نفس الثور الي مربوط في الساقيه مغمضين عيونه عن كل الدنيا الا الطريق الي لازم يمشيه عشان تبقى الساقيه  شغاله 
بمعنى انكم مهما قلنا ومهما تكلمنا ما تفهمو غير الكلام الي انتو شايفينو وما تحالو تشغلو مخكم ولو شوووووووووووووووووووويه 
على العموم ما علينا نحاول معاكم مرة ثانيه ولو اني عارفه ان ما فيه فائده فيكم لان انتو ما تريدو تفهمو 
وبعدين يعني كل الي يحب ينتقد الكتاب المقدس يجيب نشيد الاناشيد في النص مع انو هو مش فااااااااااااااهم اصلا شنو هو نشيد الاناشيد وانا هحاول اني اخليكم تفهمو ولو اني زي مقلت متاكده انكم مش هتفهمو لانكم مش عايزين تفهمو 
خذي اقري يا اخت هدايه على الله تفهمي 



تسلمت الكنيسة المسيحية من يدى الكنيسة اليهودية هذا السفر ضمن أسفار العهد القديم ، وقد احتل هذا السفر مركزا خاصا بين الأسفار لما يحمله من أسلوب رمزى يعلن عن الحب المتبادل بين الله وكنيسته ، أو بين الله والنفس البشرية كعضو فى الكنيسة . 

ربما يتسآل البعض : لماذا استخدم الوحى هذا الأسلوب الرمزى الغزلى فى التعبير عن الحب المتبادل بين الله وكنيسته ؟ 

( 1 ) اعتاد الله أن يتحدث معنا خلال الوحى بذات الأسلوب الذى نتعامل به فى حياتنا البشرية ، فهو لا يحدثنا فقط باللغات البشرية بل ويستخدم أيضا تعبيراتنا ، حتى لا يكون الوحى غريبا عنا . 

نذكر على سبيل المثال أن الوحى يتحدث عن الله بأنه حزن ، وغضب ، أو ندم ، .... مع أن الله كلى الحب لن يحزن لأنه لا يتألم ، ولا يغضب إذ هو محب ، ولا يندم لأن المستقبل حاضر أمامه وليس شىء مخفى عنه . لكنه متى تحدث الكتاب عن غضب الله إنما يود أن يعلن لنا أننا فى سقطاتنا نلقى بأنفسنا تحت عدل الله ، وما يعلنه الوحى كغضب إلهى إنما هو ثمر طبيعى لخطايانا ، نتيجة هروبنا من دائرة محبته . 

وعندما يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن كرسى الله أو عرشه ، فهل أقام الله له كرسيا أو عرشا محدودا يجلس عليه ؟ ألم تكتب هذه كلها لكى نتفهم ملكوت الله ومجده وبهاءه حسب لغتنا وتعبيراتنا البشرية ؟! 

على نفس النمط يحدثنا الوحى عن أعمق ما فى حياتنا الروحية ، ألا وهو اتحادنا بالله خلال الحب الروحى السرى ، فيستعير ألفاظنا البشرية فى دلائل الحب بين العروسين ، لا لتفهم علاقتنا به على مستوى الحب الجسدانى ، وإنما كرموز تحمل فى أعماقها أسرار حب لا ينطق به . 

( 2 ) هذا المفهوم للحب الإلهى كحب زوجى روحى يربط النفس بالله ليس غريبا عن الكتاب المقدس ، فقد استخدمه أنبياء العهد القديم كما استخدمه رجال العهد الجديد أيضا ، كما سنرى ذلك عند حديثنا عن " العرس السماوى " . 

( 3 ) عبارات هذا السفر لا يمكن أن تنطبق على الحب الجسدانى ، ولا تتفق مع القائلين أنه نشيد تغنى به سليمان حين تزوج بأبنة فرعون أو ما يشبه ذلك ، نذكر على سبيل المثال : " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه ، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر " ( 1 : 1 ) ... هكذا تناجى العروس عريسها ، لكنها تطلب قبلات آخر " فمه " ..... مع أنها تعلن له " حبك " أطيب من الخمر ، كيف يمكن لعروس أن تطلب من عريسها أن يقبلها آخر بينما تستعذب حب العريس نفسه ؟ يستحيل أن ينطبق هذا على الحب الجسدانى ، لكنه هو مناجاة الكنيسة للسيد المسيح عريسها ، فتطلب قبلات فم الآب ، أى تدابيره الخلاصية . والتى تحققت خلال حب الأبن العملى ، كقول الكتاب : " الأبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر " ... 

كاتب السفر : 

كتب هذا السفر سليمان الحكيم ، الذى وضع أناشيد كثيرة ( 1 مل 4 : 32 ) . 

وقد لقب " نشيد الأناشيد " ، وذلك لأن تكرار كلمة " نشيد " تشير إلى أفضليته على غيره من الأناشيد ، كالقول : " ملك الملوك " ، و " رب الأرباب " و " قدس الأقداس " ..... 

سمات السفر : 

إن كان سليمان قد كتب سفر الجامعة مدركا حقيقة الحياة الأرضية أنها " باطل الأباطيل " فإنه إذ تلامس مع الحياة السماوية وجدها " نشيد الأناشيد " . 

فى سفر الجامعة يعلن الحكيم أنه لا شبع للنفس خلال كثرة المعرفة ، أما فى سفر نشيد الأناشيد فتشبع النفس وتستريح تماما بالحب الإلهى ، ولا تكون بعد فى عوز . 

فى سفر الجامعة يتحدث عن كل ما هو تحت الشمس وإذا ليس فيه جديد ، أما فى النشيد فإذ تدخل النفس إلى أحضان الله ترى كل شىء جديدا . 

كان هذا السفر يقرأ فى اليوم الثامن من الأحتفال بعيد الفصح عند اليهود ، بكونه نشيد الحب الأبدى المقدم لله ، أو الذى يربط الله بالمؤمنين الذين ينعمون بالخلاص خلال الدم ، فاليوم الثامن يشير إلى ما بعد أيام الأسبوع ( 7 أيام ) ، أى يشير إلى الحياة الجديدة ، أو الحياة الأخرى التى تنعم بها خلال المسيح فصحنا الحقيقى ، وكأن النشيد يحمل نبوة عن الفصح الحقيقى الذى ينقذنا من الموت ويدخل بنا إلى حجاله " سماء السموات " ، عروسا عفيفة ، متحدة به اتحادا أبديا . 

سفر نشيد الأناشيد فى الحقيقة هو سيمفونية رائعة ، تطرب بها النفس المنطلقة من عبودية هذا العالم ، متحررة من سلطان فرعون الحقيقى " الشيطان " ، متكئة على صدر ربها ، تدخل أورشليم السمائية فى حرية مجد أولاد الله ، لهذا لا يتحدث هذا السفر عن وصايا أو تعاليم ، بل عن سر الحب الأبدى والحياة مع العريس السماوى .... هو سيمفونية القلب المتحد مع مخلصه ! هو نشيد فريد من نوعه وفى معانيه ، يترنم به من تقدس بدم الحمل ، داخلا بدالة الحب إلى قدس الأقداس السمائى بغير كلفة أو روتين أو رسميات ... حتى يستقر فى حضن الآب ، مرتفعا فوق كل فكر مادى جسدانى إلى الفكر الروحى الحق ، كما يقول القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص : " نشيد الأناشيد فى الحقيقة هو أغنية الحب الإلهى ، مسجلة برموز غزلية ، تحمل معان سماوية ، أكثر عمقا مما يحمله ظاهرها ، يترنم بها الناضجون روحيا ، الذين عبروا اهتمامات العالم والجسد وانطلقوا سالكين بالروح ، لذلك يسميه العلامة أوريجانوس " سفر البالغين " . 

وأخطر ما نخشاه أن يجد الجسدانيون الأرضيون سبيلا إلى هذا السفر ! أنها مجازفة قاتلة للجسدانى الذى لا عهد له أن يسمع أو يتعامل بلغة الحب فى طهارة .... ونصيحتى لكل انسان مازال فى ظلمة الجسد وتتحكم فيه الطبائع البشرية أن يبتعد عن قراءة هذا السفر . 



سفر العرس السماوى :   

سفر نشيد الأناشيد هو سفر العرس السماوى ، فيه تتحقق إرادة الله الأزلية نحو الأنسان ، ... هو نبوة لسر الزفاف الأسخاتولوجى ( الآخروى ) ، فيه تزف الكنيسة الواحدة ، الممتدة من آدم إلى آخر الدهور ، عروسا مقدسة . 

هذا العرس تطلع إليه يوحنا المعمدان حين قال : " من له العروس فهو العريس " ( يو 3 : 19 ) ، وهو غاية كرازة الرسل ، إذ يقول الرسول " فإنى أغار عليكم غيرة الله ، لأنى خطبتكم لرجل واحد ، لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح " ( 2 كو 11 : 2 ) ، " هذا السر عظيم ، ولكننى أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة " . 



المسيح فى سفر النشيد :  

يليق بنا فى دراستنا للكتاب المقدس بوجه عام ، ولهذا السفر بوجه خاص ألا نقف عند الحرف واللفظ ، بل ندخل إلى الأعماق ، لنلتقى مع الله الكلمة نفسه ، نرى يسوعنا واضحا ، حيا ، يريد الأتحاد بنا لنعيش به ومعه إلى الأبد . 

يليق بنا فى دراسة الكتاب المقدس ألا نقف عند مادة الألوان ، بل ننظر شكل الملك الذى تعبر عنه مفاهيم الذهن الطاهرة خلال الكلمات ، فالألوان هنا هى الكلمات الحاملة لمعان غامضة مثل ( ما جاء فى هذا السفر من كلمات ) : " الفم ، القبلات ، المر ، الخمر ، ... وما أشبه ذلك " أما الشكل الذى عبرت عنه هذه الكلمات فهو : هالة الكمال والطوباوية ، الأتحاد مع الله ، عقال الشر ، المجازاة عما هو بحق صالح وجميل " . 

شخصيات السفر :  

العريس : هو السيد المسيح الذى يخطب الكنيسة عروسا مقدسة له ( أف 5 : 27 ) . 

العروس : وهى الكنيسة الجامعة ، أو المؤمن كعضو حى فيها ، وتسمى " شولميث " . 

العذارى : فى رأى العلامة أوريجانوس هم المؤمنون الذين لم يبلغوا بعد العمق الروحى ، لكنهم أحرزوا بعض التقدم فى طريق الخلاص . 

بنات أورشليم : ويمثلن الأمة اليهودية التى كان يليق بها أن تكرز بالمسيا المخلص . 

أصدقاء العريس وهم الملائكة الذين بلغوا الأنسان الكامل ( أف 4 : 13 ) . 

الأخت الصغيرة : وهى تمثل البشرية المحتاجة من يخدمها ويرعاها فى المسيح يسوع .
ياااااااااااااااارب تفهمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو :a82:


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

يعني محد جاوب ولا قال ولا كلمه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هربووووووووو كالعاده


----------



## Fadie (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*تفسير سفر نشيد الانشاد كلمة كلمة*​


----------



## modshb (31 أكتوبر 2006)

على لسان من قيل هذا الكلام (الاناشيد)؟...هل هو منسوب لله؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

modshb قال:


> على لسان من قيل هذا الكلام (الاناشيد)؟...هل هو منسوب لله؟


 
*سليمان, وهو كلام بوحي الهي نعم*


----------



## samehvan (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لا أدرى لماذا دائما تتهمونا بالغباء وصلابة الرأس

على كل حال ربما يكون بعض المسلمين قد تركوا لديكم هذا الانطباع ولكن هناك أيضا من المسلمين من لديه عقلا مفكرا وقدرة على الحوار الهادف الهادئ 

ولنحاول أن نكون من هؤلاء 
فأنا أعدكم أنى لست من المعاندين والمتكبرين إن أثبتم لى وجهة نظركم فأنا أحترم عقولكم وأرجو ان تحترموا عقلى 

وحتى نكون محايدين ونكون حقيقة نسعى وراء الحق فسأجعل كلامى دائما بالدليل والشاهد قدر المستطاع و أنتظر منكم المثل أيضا

ولنبدأ بالكلمة التى تمسكتم بها وهى كلمة النكاح فلقد قال الاخ ريمون ونقلت عنه الاخت فادية :-


> النكاح فى الأصل معناه ذنى و الذنى خطيئة و الخطيئة حتى تتوب عنها يجب أن تصححها



ولا أدرى ما المرجع الذى قلتم على اساسه هذا القول ولذا دعونى أذكر لكم ما قالته المعاجم والقواميس اللغوية

فلقد قال الأصفهانى فى كتابه "الدرر" فى باب النون مع الكاف ما نصه:-

* نكح
- أصل النكاح للعقد، ثم استعير للجماع، ومحال أن يكون في الأصل للجماع، ثم استعير للعقد؛ لأن أسماء الجماع كلها كنايات لاستقباحهم ذكره كاستقباح تعاطيه، ومحال أن يستعير من لا يقصد فحشا اسم ما يستفظعونه لما يستحسنونه.*

وهذا هو نفس المعنى المذكور فى المعجم الوطيس ومختار الصحاح وغيرهم ويمكنكم الرجوع الى اى معجم للتحقق من ذلك 
أما ما ذكرتموه فلا ادرى اتيتم به من أى مصدر وأرجو أن تضعوا مصدركم هنا فربما أكون مخطئ وإن كنت أشك فى ذلك

ولنعود إلى اصل السؤال 

كان السؤال عن سفر نشيد الإنشاد وأنا فهمت ما قلتم عن المعانى الروحية والرموز التى تسمو بالروح وتعالج النفس ولكن ليس هذا هو السؤال ودعونى اعيد صياغة السؤال بعد إذن الأخت هدايه صاحبة السؤال من البداية 

هل لم يكن لدى الوحى سوى هذه الكلمات للتعبير عن هذا المعنى الروحى ؟؟؟

إن كانت إجابتكم بنعم فلم إذا تقوم هيئات الرقابة على الكتب بمنع مئات الكتب من النشر لمجرد احتوائها على ألفاظ تخدش الحياء ولا تختلف هذه الكلمات كثيرا عن ألفاظ هذا السفر والكثير من الأسفار الأخرى ؟
وكلنا نذكر كتاب "وليمة على اعشاب البحر الخضراء" والتى قامت الدنيا كلها بكل فئاتها ودياناتها على الكاتب لنفس ما تقولون وهو محاولة التحدث عن الله والروح والعقيدة بإستخدام الألفاظ والمواقف الجسدية ؟؟؟ 

بل لماذا أرى الأباء والامهات هنا (المسيحين وليس المسلمين فقط) ينهرون ابنائهم إذا تفوهوا ببعض هذه الالفاظ فى حوارهم ؟

وأنا اسألكم ماذا ستفعل يا أخ ماى روك ويا أخ ريمون ويا أخت فادية إذا سمعتم ابنائكم أو اخوانكم الصغار أو حتى أحد اصدقائكم يتلفظ بتلك الالفاظ ؟؟ أترك الاجابة لانفسكم

والله الذى لا اله غيره " إلهى وإلهكم" لو كان نصف هذه الكلمات فى قرآننا لما خلصنا من نقدكم واستهزاءكم وأنا أثق فيما أقول

المهم أنا وعدتكم أنى سأفهم وفى إنتظار إجاباتكم مع وعدكم بإحترام عقلى

ويشهد الله أنى لا أنشد نقدكم أو الهجوم عليكم فأنا لا اعرف احد فيكم ولا أنتم تعرفونى وكل ما أقصد هو الحق والحقيقة فتلك حياتنا الابدية التى نتحدث عنها ولن يرحمنى أحد من دون الله ولا أنا سأنقذ أحد من الله فكلنا نبتغى وجه الله والحياة فى رعايته

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## samehvan (4 نوفمبر 2006)

قالت الأخت فادية 



> يعني محد جاوب ولا قال ولا كلمه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هربووووووووو كالعاده



هل ما زلتم مصرييييين أن المسلمين هم الذين يهربوووووووووون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (4 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> قالت الأخت فادية
> 
> 
> 
> هل ما زلتم مصرييييين أن المسلمين هم الذين يهربوووووووووون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



احنا حطينا لك التفسير والمعاني الي يحملها نشيد الاناشيد ولو كان القصد من  الكلمات الي فيه شي يخدش الحياء فهذا بس من وجهه نظر الانسان الي يقراه قرايه سطحيه ودا حالكم يا مسلمين 
اذا كنتو انتو بتحفظو القرأن الي هو كتابكم ومبتعبوش نفسكو انكو تفهمو المعاني الي فيه هتيجو تتعبو نفسكو وتفهمو كتبنا 
وانا ما بقولش الحاجه دي من دماغي لان انتو نفسكم بتقولو بنحفظ القرأن يعني تحفظو الكلمات من غير ما تدققو في المعاني 
ومش انا الي بهرب من النقاش يا اخ يا محترم


----------



## samehvan (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أنا مش عارف انتى ليه اتضايقتى وانفعلتى على كده ؟؟؟ عموما عادى أنا مقدر شعورك لكن صدقينى أنا مش بهاجمك ولا قصدت إساءة ,, حضرتك إتكلمتى عن كلمة فى قرآنى وأنا رديت عليها وعلى فكرة إنتوا لازم تستحملونا لأن دى تعاليم السيد المسيح واللى أنا شخصيا بحترمها وأعتقد أنى لم يصدر منى أى شئ يسئ إلى أى أحد 
والسيد المسيح أيضا حذر أن من بعده سيأتى كتب كاذبة ولذلك أكد أننا يجب أن نفتش هذه الكتب بحثا عن الحقيقة .
وأنتم هنا لتجيبوا عن تساؤلاتنا حتى وإن كانت للبعض منا اساليب وكلمات قد تثير غضبكم ولكن فلنتذكر جميعا أن السيد المسيح هوجم وسب ولعن ومع ذلك كان يستمر فى تعليمه وتكريزه وطلب منكم أن تفعلوا مثله وتعلموا الناس ,, أم أنا مخطئ فى هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟



> اذا كنتو انتو بتحفظو القرأن الي هو كتابكم ومبتعبوش نفسكو انكو تفهمو المعاني الي فيه هتيجو تتعبو نفسكو وتفهمو كتبنا
> وانا ما بقولش الحاجه دي من دماغي لان انتو نفسكم بتقولو بنحفظ القرأن يعني تحفظو الكلمات من غير ما تدققو في المعاني
> ومش انا الي بهرب من النقاش يا اخ يا محترم



ومن قال لحضرتك أن المسلمين جميعا يحفظون القرآن دون فهم لمعانيه ؟؟؟؟ إن كانت هذه هى كل معلوماتك عنا فإسمحى لى أن أصحح لك ذلك المفهوم فمنا الكثيييييييرين ممن يفهمون الكلمات وليس الكثيروون حافظون لها , عموما هذا إتهام أخر بالغباء ولكن بأسلوب متحفظ وسأتغاضى عنه للمرة الثانية ,, ولكن إن كنتم تصرون على أننا اغبياء ولن تتحملونا ولن تحترموا عقولنا أو بمعنى آخر إن كنتم تضايقوننا لانكم لا تريدونا هنا فقولوا لنا لنرحل ولنبحث عن منتدى أخر يجيب عن تساؤلاتنا .
ولقد قلت قبل ذلك أرجو أن تتحملونا وراجعى مشاركتى الاولى فى هذا الموضوع وأكررها مرة أخرى تحملونى من فضلكم فكل غايتى الوصول إلى الحق ولا شئ غيره 



> احنا حطينا لك التفسير والمعاني الي يحملها نشيد الاناشيد ولو كان القصد من الكلمات الي فيه شي يخدش الحياء فهذا بس من وجهه نظر الانسان الي يقراه قرايه سطحيه ودا حالكم يا مسلمين



يبدو أنك نسيتى سؤالى أو تناسيتيه أو لم يسعفك الوقت للرد عليه 

نعم لقد تفضلتم ووضعتم التفسير والمعانى ولكنى ذكرت أيضا أنى لا أعترض على التفسير ولا أجد فيه شئ يضايقنى بالعكس هو تفسير جيد يحمل الكثير من المعانى الروحية ولكن يبدو أن حضرتك لم تقرأى مشاركتى جيدا وإسمحى لى أن أضعها مرة أخرى وأرجو أن تقرأيها جيدا هذه المرة وإن كنتى تعتقدى ان ما فات من إجابات كافيه للرد على تساؤلى وليس لديك ردود أخرى لإارجو أن تكتبى فقط " لا تعليق " أو مسافات فارغه أو أى تعليق دون الدخول فى تفاصيل أخرى تعيد نفس ما قيل سابقا فأنا قرأت كل كلمة سابقة وليس فيها رد على سؤالى وأكرر أنى فهمت المعنى والتفسير ولا حاجه لإعادته وأشكرك على سعة صدرك 

تعليقى للتذكير فقط :-



> كان السؤال عن سفر نشيد الإنشاد وأنا فهمت ما قلتم عن المعانى الروحية والرموز التى تسمو بالروح وتعالج النفس ولكن ليس هذا هو السؤال ودعونى اعيد صياغة السؤال بعد إذن الأخت هدايه صاحبة السؤال من البداية
> 
> هل لم يكن لدى الوحى سوى هذه الكلمات للتعبير عن هذا المعنى الروحى ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## samehvan (5 نوفمبر 2006)

للرفع


----------



## فادية (5 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أنا مش عارف انتى ليه اتضايقتى وانفعلتى على كده ؟؟؟ عموما عادى أنا مقدر شعورك لكن صدقينى أنا مش بهاجمك ولا قصدت إساءة ,, حضرتك إتكلمتى عن كلمة فى قرآنى وأنا رديت عليها وعلى فكرة إنتوا لازم تستحملونا لأن دى تعاليم السيد المسيح واللى أنا شخصيا بحترمها وأعتقد أنى لم يصدر منى أى شئ يسئ إلى أى أحد
> والسيد المسيح أيضا حذر أن من بعده سيأتى كتب كاذبة ولذلك أكد أننا يجب أن نفتش هذه الكتب بحثا عن الحقيقة .
> ...


يا اخي الكريم تساؤلك لا معنى له بعد ان وضعنا لك التفسير الكامل للسفر 
فالتفسير الكامل يوضح لك كل شي يخص السفر ماذا تريد اكثر من هذا التوضيح ؟؟؟؟
على فكرة انا مش منفعله ولا متضايقه بالعكس
كل ما في الامر انكم طلبتم تفسير للسفر وقد وضعناه لكم ما المطلوب منا اكثر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا اخي الكريم تساؤلك لا معنى له بعد ان وضعنا لك التفسير الكامل للسفر
> فالتفسير الكامل يوضح لك كل شي يخص السفر ماذا تريد اكثر من هذا التوضيح ؟؟؟؟
> على فكرة انا مش منفعله ولا متضايقه بالعكس
> كل ما في الامر انكم طلبتم تفسير للسفر وقد وضعناه لكم ما المطلوب منا اكثر ؟؟؟؟



أشكرك على تفهمك وهدوءك وأرجو أن يكون هو أساس التعامل بيننا

نعم لقد تفضلتم ووضعتم التفسير بل إنى قرأت ايضا تفسير القس "انطونيوس فكرى" ولكن للمرة الثالثة أنا أسأل



> هل لم يكن لدى الوحى سوى هذه الكلمات للتعبير عن هذا المعنى الروحى ؟؟؟


هذا هو سؤالى ببساطة وإجابته إما بنعم أو لا أيضا ببساطة

عموما يمكنك نسيان هذا السؤال فأنا لا مشكلة لدى فى ذلك ولا اعترض عليه ولا أذكره إلا عندما أجدكم تذكرون وتنقدون القرآن بما ليس فيه


----------



## فادية (6 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أشكرك على تفهمك وهدوءك وأرجو أن يكون هو أساس التعامل بيننا
> 
> نعم لقد تفضلتم ووضعتم التفسير بل إنى قرأت ايضا تفسير القس "انطونيوس فكرى" ولكن للمرة الثالثة أنا أسأل
> 
> ...



يا اخي الكريم انا لا اريد نسيان السؤال بالعكس اريدك ان تفهم ولو انك قرأت التفسير كله لوجدت الجواب على سؤالك بين السطور ارجو منك ان تعيد القراءة لتجد الجواب على سؤال كاملا


----------



## samehvan (7 نوفمبر 2006)

> ولو انك قرأت التفسير كله لوجدت الجواب على سؤالك بين السطور ارجو منك ان تعيد القراءة لتجد الجواب على سؤال كاملا



معلش هستأذن حضرتك تتعبى معايا شوية وتقوليلى فين بالظبط


----------



## فادية (8 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> معلش هستأذن حضرتك تتعبى معايا شوية وتقوليلى فين بالظبط




حاضر من عنيه 
اتفضل اقرا 

ربما يتسآل البعض : لماذا استخدم الوحى هذا الأسلوب الرمزى الغزلى فى التعبير عن الحب المتبادل بين الله وكنيسته ؟ 

( 1 ) اعتاد الله أن يتحدث معنا خلال الوحى بذات الأسلوب الذى نتعامل به فى حياتنا البشرية ، فهو لا يحدثنا فقط باللغات البشرية بل ويستخدم أيضا تعبيراتنا ، حتى لا يكون الوحى غريبا عنا . 

نذكر على سبيل المثال أن الوحى يتحدث عن الله بأنه حزن ، وغضب ، أو ندم ، .... مع أن الله كلى الحب لن يحزن لأنه لا يتألم ، ولا يغضب إذ هو محب ، ولا يندم لأن المستقبل حاضر أمامه وليس شىء مخفى عنه . لكنه متى تحدث الكتاب عن غضب الله إنما يود أن يعلن لنا أننا فى سقطاتنا نلقى بأنفسنا تحت عدل الله ، وما يعلنه الوحى كغضب إلهى إنما هو ثمر طبيعى لخطايانا ، نتيجة هروبنا من دائرة محبته . 

وعندما يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن كرسى الله أو عرشه ، فهل أقام الله له كرسيا أو عرشا محدودا يجلس عليه ؟ ألم تكتب هذه كلها لكى نتفهم ملكوت الله ومجده وبهاءه حسب لغتنا وتعبيراتنا البشرية ؟! 

على نفس النمط يحدثنا الوحى عن أعمق ما فى حياتنا الروحية ، ألا وهو اتحادنا بالله خلال الحب الروحى السرى ، فيستعير ألفاظنا البشرية فى دلائل الحب بين العروسين ، لا لتفهم علاقتنا به على مستوى الحب الجسدانى ، وإنما كرموز تحمل فى أعماقها أسرار حب لا ينطق به . 

( 2 ) هذا المفهوم للحب الإلهى كحب زوجى روحى يربط النفس بالله ليس غريبا عن الكتاب المقدس ، فقد استخدمه أنبياء العهد القديم كما استخدمه رجال العهد الجديد أيضا ، كما سنرى ذلك عند حديثنا عن " العرس السماوى " . 

( 3 ) عبارات هذا السفر لا يمكن أن تنطبق على الحب الجسدانى ، ولا تتفق مع القائلين أنه نشيد تغنى به سليمان حين تزوج بأبنة فرعون أو ما يشبه ذلك ، نذكر على سبيل المثال : " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه ، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر " ( 1 : 1 ) ... هكذا تناجى العروس عريسها ، لكنها تطلب قبلات آخر " فمه " ..... مع أنها تعلن له " حبك " أطيب من الخمر ، كيف يمكن لعروس أن تطلب من عريسها أن يقبلها آخر بينما تستعذب حب العريس نفسه ؟ يستحيل أن ينطبق هذا على الحب الجسدانى ، لكنه هو مناجاة الكنيسة للسيد المسيح عريسها ، فتطلب قبلات فم الآب ، أى تدابيره الخلاصية . والتى تحققت خلال حب الأبن العملى ، كقول الكتاب : " الأبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر " ...


----------



## samehvan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك وأسف إن كنت قد أتعبتك


----------



## فادية (8 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أشكرك وأسف إن كنت قد أتعبتك



لا بالعكس مفيش اي تعب المهم وصلت لك الفكرة ؟؟؟


----------



## modshb (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الى ريمون:..... الاقباط استشهدوا على يد الغزاة المسلمين؟؟؟
و لماذا بقى أقباط و كنائس قائمة حتى الان منذ عصر ال(غزو) الاسلامى؟
و بعدين اقرا النصوص المكتوبة فى هذا الانشاد و اقعد مع نفسك فى البلكونة...هو انا صحيح على الدين الحق؟ ... هل اشعر من داخلى بذلك؟.... و ايه العمل لو كنت باعاند نفسى؟ ... لما افكر كويس الاول قبل ما اموت


----------



## modshb (9 نوفمبر 2006)

######

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2006)

> الى ريمون:..... الاقباط استشهدوا على يد الغزاة المسلمين؟؟؟
> و لماذا بقى أقباط و كنائس قائمة حتى الان منذ عصر ال(غزو) الاسلامى؟
> و بعدين اقرا النصوص المكتوبة فى هذا الانشاد و اقعد مع نفسك فى البلكونة...هو انا صحيح على الدين الحق؟ ... هل اشعر من داخلى بذلك؟.... و ايه العمل لو كنت باعاند نفسى؟ ... لما افكر كويس الاول قبل ما اموت


 
تعرف ما الاحكام اللى فرضها عمرو ابن العاص فى مصر و عمر ابن الخطاب فى اورشاليم على المسيحيين؟


----------



## عمار-87 (4 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

لدي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه؟؟

نحن نؤمن ان الله هو خالق كل شيء و انه لا يمكن ان يخطئ او يقع في الخطأ

و انه يدبر كل الامور فاذا اراد الخير كان او اراد لاحد الشر و المرض كان

اتساءل اذا كان الله يحب المسيحيين حقا لماذا لم يحميهم من انتشار الزنا بينهم

لا اتحدث عن مسيحيو مصر و البلاد العربية لكن اتكلم عن اهل اوروبا و امريكا و غيرها من البلاد؟؟؟؟

ملحوظة لست اتكلم عن العصاة لكن اتكلم عن انتشار بصورة وبائية حتى تصير قاعدة في المجتمع

ثانيا الا تعتقدون معي ان لمثل ذكر هذه الالفاظ في الكتاب المقدس دورا في انتشار الفاحشة؟؟؟

السنا دائما نعيب على من يذكر هذه الافاظ لانها ستثير شهوته او شهوة من يسمعها

لا تحتجون بكونكم تقرؤنها و لم يصبكم شيء لاني اتحدث عن مجتمع باكمله فانتم لابد ان تتاثروا بمن حولكم و تحافظوا على عفافكم؟؟
اما هناك فلم يتواجد من يحافظ على عفتهم وشرفهم!!!


----------



## عمار-87 (4 مارس 2007)

السؤال ليس صعبا الى هذه الدرجة لكني اريد اجابة


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> اتساءل اذا كان الله يحب المسيحيين حقا لماذا لم يحميهم من انتشار الزنا بينهم
> 
> لا اتحدث عن مسيحيو مصر و البلاد العربية لكن اتكلم عن اهل اوروبا و امريكا و غيرها من البلاد؟؟؟؟


 
محبة الله لنا لا تجعل منا اشخاص دون خطيئة, فالكتاب المقدس يوضح لنا ان الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله
اذا محبة الله لنا لا علاقة لها بأن نكون اشخاص كاملين غير زالين

اما عن مسيحيي اوربا و امريكا, فلكونهم مولودين بألاسم لا يجعل منهم مسيحيين حقيقيين, اضافة الى انك لست من اوربا و لا تعرف طبيعة البشر العايئشين فيها, فهناك العدد الكبير الذي لا يؤمن بشئ او يؤمن بقوة عظمى فقط!




> ثانيا الا تعتقدون معي ان لمثل ذكر هذه الالفاظ في الكتاب المقدس دورا في انتشار الفاحشة؟؟؟


 
بكل بساطة لا, لان الكتاب المقدس نفسه ينهي عن ذلك 



> لا تحتجون بكونكم تقرؤنها و لم يصبكم شيء لاني اتحدث عن مجتمع باكمله فانتم لابد ان تتاثروا بمن حولكم و تحافظوا على عفافكم؟؟
> اما هناك فلم يتواجد من يحافظ على عفتهم وشرفهم!!!


 

هل اصبح كلام الله مفهوم نسبيا بحسب فهم البشر و عاداتهم؟
اذا كنت انسان لا تستحمل ان تسمع رموز الا و تشتعل غريزك الجنسية, فهل هذا عيب الله؟
قارنها مع لو كان شرع من شريعة الله فاجعة و فاحئة عن قوم بحسب فهمهم و ثقافتهم, فهل يعني ذلك ان الله يأمر بالفاحشة؟

الجواب واح لمن يفكر و يبحث عن الحق بصدق


----------



## عمار-87 (6 مارس 2007)

اشكرك على الرد



> بكل بساطة لا, لان الكتاب المقدس نفسه ينهي عن ذلك



الاجابة غير مقنعة لانه لا يكفي ان انهاك عن شيء و اكون قد اخيت مسؤوليتي عنك ان فعلت هذا الشيء

فالاب المدخن مسؤول عن كون ابنه مدخن حتى و ان نهاه 



> هل اصبح كلام الله مفهوم نسبيا بحسب فهم البشر و عاداتهم؟
> اذا كنت انسان لا تستحمل ان تسمع رموز الا و تشتعل غريزك الجنسية, فهل هذا عيب الله؟


اعذرني اذا لم افهم كلامك

ما فهمته هو انك تقصد ان كون هذا الكلام يثير الغريزة هو لضعاف النفوس فقط 

اما الاتقياء فمثل هذا الكلام لن يؤثر فيهم 

هل فهمي صحيح؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> الاجابة غير مقنعة لانه لا يكفي ان انهاك عن شيء و اكون قد اخيت مسؤوليتي عنك ان فعلت هذا الشيء
> 
> فالاب المدخن مسؤول عن كون ابنه مدخن حتى و ان نهاه


 
اخي العزيز
تقول ان الاجابة غير مقنعة.. و هل تعتقد اني انتظر منك ان تؤيد الاجابة؟
بالطبع لا, لاني أعلم يقينا انك هنا لتشكك لا لتعرف الحق, لذلك انا ارد لاجل القارئ و الباحث الامين
رفضك للرد لا ينقص اي شئ من الحقيقة
فالسيد المسيح حدد الزنى بالنظر و الاشتهاء و نهى عنه
اذن لا وجود لاي صلة مما ذكرته بمثالك الغير صالح, لان الله ليس مشترك بعملية الشهوة هذه




> اعذرني اذا لم افهم كلامك
> 
> ما فهمته هو انك تقصد ان كون هذا الكلام يثير الغريزة هو لضعاف النفوس فقط
> 
> ...


 
لم اصف اي احد بضعيف النفس
انا وضحت ان الله و كلمته ليس مقياسها العقل البشري الغير كامل, فاذا كان هناك قوم يعتبرون الصلاة هي حالة من الاتصال بالارواح الشريرة, فهذا لا يبطل الصلاة و شرعيتها
اذن, اذا كان كلام الله لا يتماشك مع تقاليدك القمعية التي جعلت منك انسان تشتعل غريزتك اذا سمعت كلمة ثدي او خصر, فهذه مشكلتك انت و لا يعييب الله بشئ
فانا قرأت سفر الانساد مرارا و تكرارا و لم تشتعل غريزتي, و صدقني لست انا الوحيد, بل هذا ما يشاركني فيه الملايين من المسيحيين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عمار-87 (13 مارس 2007)

> اخي العزيز
> تقول ان الاجابة غير مقنعة.. و هل تعتقد اني انتظر منك ان تؤيد الاجابة؟
> بالطبع لا, لاني أعلم يقينا انك هنا لتشكك لا لتعرف الحق, لذلك انا ارد لاجل القارئ و الباحث الامين


لماذا تتهمني باني مجرد مشكك لا باحث عن الحق؟

هل تعرفني لتحكم علي مثل هذا الحكم؟؟

انا لم اتهمك بشيء ليس فيك حتى تتهمني مثل هذا الاتهام

ثم اريد ان اسالك بصراحة هل يقبل عقليا ان يسمع انسان غير مسيحي مثل هذا الكلام و يؤمن به من اول وهلة؟؟

هل يعقل ان افهم من هذا الكلام التفسير الذي سبق و ذكر في هذا الموضوع وحدي دون ان يخبرني به احد؟؟

فانا لست اسال لاتشكك لكن بالفعل الامر به شك لهذا اسال

و انا بالفعل فهمت و اقتنعت ان هذا الكلام ليس هو السبب وراء انتشار الفاحشة في دول الغرب



> لم اصف اي احد بضعيف النفس
> انا وضحت ان الله و كلمته ليس مقياسها العقل البشري الغير كامل, فاذا كان هناك قوم يعتبرون الصلاة هي حالة من الاتصال بالارواح الشريرة, فهذا لا يبطل الصلاة و شرعيتها
> اذن, اذا كان كلام الله لا يتماشك مع تقاليدك القمعية التي جعلت منك انسان تشتعل غريزتك اذا سمعت كلمة ثدي او خصر, فهذه مشكلتك انت و لا يعييب الله بشئ
> فانا قرأت سفر الانساد مرارا و تكرارا و لم تشتعل غريزتي, و صدقني لست انا الوحيد, بل هذا ما يشاركني فيه الملايين من المسيحيين


اضف الى معلوماتك
حتى كثير ممن قرأ هذا السفر من المسليمن لم تشتعل غريزته!!

و اعتقد انك تتفق معي ان ايضا مع وجود الملايين من المسيحيين الذين قرأوا هذا السفر هناك القلة الضعيفة التي تأثرت

فهذا الامر يتوقف على ارادة الانسان

اذا اراد عاصي ان يشعل غريزته بقراءة كتاب ماجن مهما كانت كلماته رديئة و اساليبه ركيكة ستشتعل غريزته

و اذا اراد انسان طائع ان يقرا كتاب دون ان تشتعل غريزته لن تشتعل مهما كانت بلاغة التشبيهات و التصويرات

هذا الكلام في رايي ولا الزمك اياه الا اذا كان هو ايضا رايك



> اربما يتسآل البعض : لماذا استخدم الوحى هذا الأسلوب الرمزى الغزلى فى التعبير عن الحب المتبادل بين الله وكنيسته ؟
> 
> ( 1 ) اعتاد الله أن يتحدث معنا خلال الوحى بذات الأسلوب الذى نتعامل به فى حياتنا البشرية ، فهو لا يحدثنا فقط باللغات البشرية بل ويستخدم أيضا تعبيراتنا ، حتى لا يكون الوحى غريبا عنا .


هذا رد للزميلة فادية 

هل تتفق معها؟؟

اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم 

فهل تعبيراتنا تتضمن ذكر الالفاظ و التشبيهات المذكورة في هذا السفر؟؟

بمعنى ان في مفهومنا كبشر ان من يستخدم مثل هذه التشبيهات هو خاطئ

واعتقد ان هذا الامر لا يختلف من جماعة لجماعة او من ثقافة لثقافة


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> لماذا تتهمني باني مجرد مشكك لا باحث عن الحق؟
> 
> هل تعرفني لتحكم علي مثل هذا الحكم؟؟


 
انا لا اتهم, بل هذه حقيقة, لان الباحث الامين لا يرد بمثل هذا الاسلوب و يعتبر الرد غير مقبول قبل فهمه و التفكير به



> ثم اريد ان اسالك بصراحة هل يقبل عقليا ان يسمع انسان غير مسيحي مثل هذا الكلام و يؤمن به من اول وهلة؟؟


 
نعم, انا قرأت سفر نشيد الانشاد قبل ما اصبحت مسيحي و قرأت تفسيره و عرفت معناه



> هل يعقل ان افهم من هذا الكلام التفسير الذي سبق و ذكر في هذا الموضوع وحدي دون ان يخبرني به احد؟؟


 
لا اعتقد, لان الموضوع في رموز و اشارات يعرفها القارئ الجيد للكتاب المقدس و هذا لا يعيب بشئ مطلقا



> و انا بالفعل فهمت و اقتنعت ان هذا الكلام ليس هو السبب وراء انتشار الفاحشة في دول الغرب


 

شئ جميل 



> حتى كثير ممن قرأ هذا السفر من المسليمن لم تشتعل غريزته!!


 
اذن ما هو أعتراضك؟





> هذا رد للزميلة فادية
> 
> هل تتفق معها؟؟
> 
> ...


 
نعم اتفق مع ما جاء

لكن لا اعرف ما تقصده باستخدام هذه الالفاظ؟
كيف تستخدم هذه الالفاظ يعني؟


----------



## عمار-87 (14 مارس 2007)

> انا لا اتهم, بل هذه حقيقة, لان الباحث الامين لا يرد بمثل هذا الاسلوب و يعتبر الرد غير مقبول قبل فهمه و التفكير به



معذرة
اذا كان اسلوبي جامد غير مزين في الرد هذا لاني اركز على العقل و لا احب التاثير في من امامي بالكلام
فاني قد فهمت ردك ثم رددت عليه

و لاحظ اني لم اقول ان الاجابة غير مقنعة و سكت لكني اوردت بعدها السبب في عدم اقتناعي لكن في النهاية وجدت الاجابة
فانت ذكرت ان الغرب لديه اسباب اكبر بكثير كي يقع الخطيئة من مجرد قراءة هذا السفر 
فهم بعيدون عن دينهم و طبيعي ان يقعوا في الرذيلة و هذا هو السبب الرئيسي
لننتقل للسؤال الثاني


> نعم اتفق مع ما جاء
> 
> لكن لا اعرف ما تقصده باستخدام هذه الالفاظ؟
> كيف تستخدم هذه الالفاظ يعني؟



اذا اراد الله ان يستخدم تعبيراتنا فانه يستخدم من تعبيراتنا ما يزيدنا قربا له لا نفرة منه

فهو عندما يصف نفسه بالملك و ذو العرش و القوي فنحن جميعا نعرف ان الانسان يريد دائما ان يكون قريبا ممن له مثل هذه الصفة طمعا في ان ينال من كرمه و حماه " والله دائما اولى بهذا "
و عندما يصف الله نفسه بالغضب كما اوضحت الزميلة فادية فهو يدل على خروجنا من دائرة رحمته الى دائرة عقابه كملك يحكم بين الناس بالعدل و لله المثل الاعلى


و الرمز الهدف منه التوضيح لا التنفير اذا تخيلناه على الحقيقة

فمثلا نقول هجم الجندي كالاسد فاذا تخيلنا ان اسدا بالفعل يهجم شعرنا بالرهبة و الخوف و هو ما يراد 

لكن ماذا لو تخيلنا ان الله بالفعل على الاوصاف المذكورة في هذا السفر؟؟؟

لهذا فاننا نكره مثل هذه الاوصاف حتى في التعامل بيننا كبشر

فمثلا لا يقول احد لامه احبك كحبي لزوجتي في غرفتنا
فهذه قلة ادب حتى وان اراد الرمز


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> فانت ذكرت ان الغرب لديه اسباب اكبر بكثير كي يقع الخطيئة من مجرد قراءة هذا السفر
> فهم بعيدون عن دينهم و طبيعي ان يقعوا في الرذيلة و هذا هو السبب الرئيسي


 
لماذا الكذب و التزييف؟
متى ذكرت انا ما قلته يا اخ؟
هل لانك لا تستطيع التركيز بالكلام؟ 
لماذا تقولني كلام لم اقله!





> اذا اراد الله ان يستخدم تعبيراتنا فانه يستخدم من تعبيراتنا ما يزيدنا قربا له لا نفرة منه
> فهو عندما يصف نفسه بالملك و ذو العرش و القوي فنحن جميعا نعرف ان الانسان يريد دائما ان يكون قريبا ممن له مثل هذه الصفة طمعا في ان ينال من كرمه و حماه " والله دائما اولى بهذا "
> و عندما يصف الله نفسه بالغضب كما اوضحت الزميلة فادية فهو يدل على خروجنا من دائرة رحمته الى دائرة عقابه كملك يحكم بين الناس بالعدل و لله المثل الاعلى


 
الله استخدم بعض المصطلحات بالمعنى الطبيعي
فالله في كلمته اشار الى الثديين, و وضيفة الثديين الطبيعة هي الارضاع لنمو الطفل, و هنا اشار الله بها الى العهد القديم و الجديد لارضاع المؤمن لكي ينمو بالايمان
أذن عندما استخدم الله هذه الالفاظ, استخدمها بالمنعى الطبيعي الذي بحسب خلقه له لا يعني شئيا مخالفة لمشيئة الله
فالله هو الذي خلق الثديين, فأن كان الثديين بحسب نظرك شئ معيب, لماذا خلقهما الله اصلا؟
الله خلق و أبدع, لكن الانسان بحسب شهوته اساء
فالله أستعمل هذه الالفاظ بحسب المعنى و القصد الذي خلقه له بما اوضحته لك بمثال

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عمار-87 (14 مارس 2007)

> اما عن مسيحيي اوربا و امريكا, فلكونهم مولودين بألاسم لا يجعل منهم مسيحيين حقيقيين, اضافة الى انك لست من اوربا و لا تعرف طبيعة البشر العايئشين فيها, فهناك العدد الكبير الذي لا يؤمن بشئ او يؤمن بقوة عظمى فقط!



ارجوك اهدأ و فكر بتأني قبل الرد
هذه هي الاسباب التي ذكرتها لتفسر سبب انتشار الزنا في الغرب و  قد اوضحت اني فهمت قصدك
فهذه الاسباب هي التي ادت الى انتشار الفاحشة بينهم



> الله استخدم بعض المصطلحات بالمعنى الطبيعي
> فالله في كلمته اشار الى الثديين, و وضيفة الثديين الطبيعة هي الارضاع لنمو الطفل, و هنا اشار الله بها الى العهد القديم و الجديد لارضاع المؤمن لكي ينمو بالايمان
> أذن عندما استخدم الله هذه الالفاظ, استخدمها بالمنعى الطبيعي الذي بحسب خلقه له لا يعني شئيا مخالفة لمشيئة الله
> فالله هو الذي خلق الثديين, فأن كان الثديين بحسب نظرك شئ معيب, لماذا خلقهما الله اصلا؟
> ...



بعض المصطلحات!!!!!

و ماذا عن الباقي؟؟؟

هل لك ان تذكر لي الموضع الذي شبه فيه هذا السفر العهد القديم و العهد الجديد بالثديين؟؟؟

حتى نكون موضوعيين اكثر


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> ارجوك اهدأ و فكر بتأني قبل الرد
> هذه هي الاسباب التي ذكرتها لتفسر سبب انتشار الزنا في الغرب و قد اوضحت اني فهمت قصدك
> فهذه الاسباب هي التي ادت الى انتشار الفاحشة بينهم


لا اله الا المسيح!
الكلام الذي قلته لم يربط بأي شكل من الاشكال لا بسفر نشيد الانشاد و لا غيره!
خليك مركز في لب الموضوع يا اخي!







> بعض المصطلحات!!!!!
> 
> و ماذا عن الباقي؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
ما هي المصطلحات الاخرى؟ عددها و حددها و انا سأدر عليك
اما عن مكان وصف الثديين فأستغرب كيف تطرح و تناقش في شبهة لا تعرف مكانها اصلا!
وردت في اماكن متعددة في سفر نشيد الانشاد, منها
الاصحاح 4 و العدد 5, الاصحاح 7 و العدد 3, الاصحاح 7 و العدد 7 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عمار-87 (14 مارس 2007)

> الكلام الذي قلته لم يربط بأي شكل من الاشكال لا بسفر نشيد الانشاد و لا غيره!
> خليك مركز في لب الموضوع يا اخي!


ما علينا


> 7 قَامَتُكِ هذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ، وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ، وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ،


اشرح لي المعنى الذي تريده


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> 7 قَامَتُكِ هذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ، وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ، وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ،
> 
> اشرح لي المعنى الذي تريده


 
هوذا قد ظهرت قامة الكنيسة ، إنها كالنخلة تمتاز بطولها واستقامتها ... لقد ارتفعت لتبلغ ملء قامة المسيح ( أف 4 : 13 ) ، وكما يقول المرتل : " الصديق كالنخلة يزهو ، كالأرز فى لبنان ينمو " ( مز 92 : 12 ) ، لهذا رمز للسبعين رسولا بسبعين نخلة ( خر 15 : 27 ، عد 33 : 9 ) ، كما زين بيت الله بالنخيل ( 1 مل 6 : 29 ) ، النخلة بجذورها الخفية العميقة تلتقى بينابيع المياة الحية ، وهى تقدم ثمرها ظافرا ونافعا لكثيرين خاصة فى المناطق المقفرة ... 
يفرح العريس بعروسه المثمرة ، فيصعد إلى النخلة ليجنى ثمارها ، أما أنواع الثمر فهى : 
-يرى ثدييها كعناقيد الكرم .... إنهما العهدان القديم والجديد ، .... 
-يرى أنفها كالتفاح ... وقد رأينا فى التفاح رمزا للتجسد الإلهى ، وكأنها تشتم على الدوام رائحة الإله المتجسد .

هذا هو التفسير
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## عمار-87 (15 مارس 2007)

> هوذا قد ظهرت قامة الكنيسة ، إنها كالنخلة تمتاز بطولها واستقامتها ... لقد ارتفعت لتبلغ ملء قامة المسيح ( أف 4 : 13 ) ، وكما يقول المرتل : " الصديق كالنخلة يزهو ، كالأرز فى لبنان ينمو " ( مز 92 : 12 ) ، لهذا رمز للسبعين رسولا بسبعين نخلة ( خر 15 : 27 ، عد 33 : 9 ) ، كما زين بيت الله بالنخيل ( 1 مل 6 : 29 ) ، النخلة بجذورها الخفية العميقة تلتقى بينابيع المياة الحية ، وهى تقدم ثمرها ظافرا ونافعا لكثيرين خاصة فى المناطق المقفرة ...



اذن فتشبيه الكنيسة بالنخلة هو تشبيه رائع لا شيء فيه



> يفرح العريس بعروسه المثمرة ، فيصعد إلى النخلة ليجنى ثمارها ، أما أنواع الثمر فهى :
> -يرى ثدييها كعناقيد الكرم .... إنهما العهدان القديم والجديد ، ....
> -يرى أنفها كالتفاح ... وقد رأينا فى التفاح رمزا للتجسد الإلهى ، وكأنها تشتم على الدوام رائحة الإله المتجسد .



اولا اعتقد ان العريس هنا هو الله أليس كذلك؟؟

اذن فلماذا يجني الرب الثمار؟؟ هل التعبد لله ينفع الله بشيء ؟
عندنا في الاسلام ثمار الدين تكون للمؤنين ليس للرب لان الرب غني عن عبادتنا

ثانيا العريس امسك بالثمار لم ياكلها و لم يقفطها اذن فذكر الثديين هنا لا يوضح وظيفتهما الاساسية و هي الرضاعة
ارجو التوضيح!!!

ثالثا ما الذي تدل عليه الانف؟؟ مع توضيح وجه الشبه


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> اذن فتشبيه الكنيسة بالنخلة هو تشبيه رائع لا شيء فيه
> 
> 
> 
> اولا اعتقد ان العريس هنا هو الله أليس كذلك؟؟


 
لا اله الا المسيح!
لماذا الهروب من جوهر الموضوع؟ لماذا بدأت بطرح اسئلة تشتيتية؟
الم يكن موضوعنا الالفاظ التي تعتبرها مثيرة للغريزة الجنسية؟
ام لم تجد ما تسأل به في جوهر الموضوع لتبدأ السؤال في معنى العريس و من يطقف الثمار؟

عفوا اخي العزيز, هل قرأت سفر نشيد الاشاد؟
الم تقرأ سفر نشيد الانشاد اصلا لتجيب على هذه الاسئلة التي يجيب عليها السفر نفسه لمن يسألها؟

أن لم تقرأ السفر اصلا, فكيف يحق لك ان تناقش به؟

على اي حال, العريس معناه  هو السيد المسيح الذى يخطب الكنيسة عروسا مقدسة له راجع أف 5 : 27 كشاهد كتابي!




> اذن فلماذا يجني الرب الثمار؟؟ هل التعبد لله ينفع الله بشيء ؟


 
الكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا في اماكن و نصوص متعددة بخصوص ثمار المؤمن و يحددها و يحصرها بالزاوية الكتابية, لكن لن ادخل في تفاصيلها لانه بكل بساطة تشتيت للموضوع
فأن اردت ان تسمع المزيد, افتح موضوع تتساءل فيه عن معنى الثمار و سأرد عليك بشكل تفصيلي
و رجاءا كفى تشتيت الموضوع بأسئلة تسأل لاجل السؤال فقط!




> عندنا في الاسلام ثمار الدين تكون للمؤنين ليس للرب لان الرب غني عن عبادتنا


 
ما دخل الموضوع و ما تؤمن به في الاسلام؟؟؟




> ثانيا العريس امسك بالثمار لم ياكلها و لم يقفطها اذن فذكر الثديين هنا لا يوضح وظيفتهما الاساسية و هي الرضاعة
> ارجو التوضيح!!!


 
ليس العريس من يحتاج الرضاعة, الذي يحتاج الرضاعة هو المؤمن, او بصورة اشمل الكنيسة و شعبها



> ثالثا ما الذي تدل عليه الانف؟؟ مع توضيح وجه الشبه


 
ذكرت لك سابقا ان التشبيه اتى ايضا لغرض الوظيفة بحسب خلسقة اللخ الحسنة, و قد ذكرت في التفسير ان الانف في وضيفته هو شم رائحة الاله المتجسد بالمعنى الروحي

رجاءا ان نبقى في جوهر الموضوع متفادين اي اسئلة جانبية تخرج بنا عن جوهر الموضوع!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عمار-87 (16 مارس 2007)

عفوا يا My Rock فانت لم تفهم مغزى الاسئلة لهذا اعتبرتها تشتيتا و ساوضح لك ما اريد

لقد اوضحت فيما سبق ان الرمز ينبغي ان يكون بشيء يقربنا الى الله 
ثم اوضحت انت الاتي


> الله استخدم بعض المصطلحات بالمعنى الطبيعي
> فالله في كلمته اشار الى الثديين, و وضيفة الثديين الطبيعة هي الارضاع لنمو الطفل, و هنا اشار الله بها الى العهد القديم و الجديد لارضاع المؤمن لكي ينمو بالايمان
> أذن عندما استخدم الله هذه الالفاظ, استخدمها بالمنعى الطبيعي الذي بحسب خلقه له لا يعني شئيا مخالفة لمشيئة الله
> فالله هو الذي خلق الثديين, فأن كان الثديين بحسب نظرك شئ معيب, لماذا خلقهما الله اصلا؟
> ...


فرأيت ان نوضح بمثال حي من السفر
و طلبت منك ان تحدد موضع ذكر فيه الثديين بمعنى العهدين القديم و الجديد 

و تطرقنا الى الاية التالية


> 7 قَامَتُكِ هذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ، وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ، وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ،


و الغاية من اسئلتي هي توضيح ان في هذه الايات لا يوجد ما يدل على ان ذكر الثديين كان بقصد ارضاع المؤمنين

و هذا واضح من اجاباتك على الاسئلة

فالذي صعد ليجني الثمار هو المسيح"اي العريس"



> ليس العريس من يحتاج الرضاعة, الذي يحتاج الرضاعة هو المؤمن, او بصورة اشمل الكنيسة و شعبها



و هو لا يحتاج للرضاعة

و الرموز لا يوجد من بينها ما يدل على المؤمنين الذين سيرضعون الايمان 

و الان هل يتفق هذا الرمز مع الشرط الذي سبق و قلته؟؟؟
هل يكون ذكر الثديين دون اتباع ما يدل على وظيفة الرضاعة كلام مقبول عند البشر؟؟؟

و بنفس الطريقة عدة الفاظ موجودة في هذا النص وهي ليست من تعبيراتنا كبشر "بل نزدريها" تدعون انها رموز ثم تجد ان النص نفسه لا يدل على هذه الرموز

و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> و الغاية من اسئلتي هي توضيح ان في هذه الايات لا يوجد ما يدل على ان ذكر الثديين كان بقصد ارضاع المؤمنين
> 
> و هذا واضح من اجاباتك على الاسئلة
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز
لا اعرف ان كنت تقرأ لتفهم ما هو مكتوب ام لتفهم بحسب ما تريد او تبغاه
و لعل سبب ذلك انك لا تعرف ابسط الرموز في هذا السفر
العريس هو المسيح, و العروسة هي الكنيسة
العريس لا يرضع من العهد الجديد بل يجني ثمارهما و النص واضح جدا
العروسة بكونها الكنيسة ترضع شعبها من كلمة الله في العهد القديم و الجديد, فليس بالخبز وحده يحيى الانسان, بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله







> هل يكون ذكر الثديين دون اتباع ما يدل على وظيفة الرضاعة كلام مقبول عند البشر؟؟؟


 
و هل يحتاج الامر الذكاء الخارق لتعرف ماهي وضيفة الثديين بحسب مشيئة الله و خلقه؟

و انا استغرب هنا, فهل تعتقد ان هذا هو النص الوحيد الذي يرمز للعهد القديم و الجديد بالثديين؟
هل تتوقع اننا نفهم الرموز من نص واحد؟

هناك العديد من النصوص التي تشير الى ان وضيفة الثديين البديهية و اوضحها ما جاء في الاصحاح الثامن العدد الاول
*ليتك كأخ لى الراضع ثدييى أمى*
هنا يرمز للمؤمن الذي هو و اخوه يرضعون من العهد القديم و الجديد

هل رأيت انك لا تستطيع الحكم و الجزم بحكم نص واحد, بل وجب عليك ان تقرأ و تبحث لكي تفهم... فبصراحة انت ضاعفت شكي الان بأنك قرأت السفر اصلا...

ما علينا..
سلام و نعمة


----------

